# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  Είπα όχι στο OCD

## Erudinam

Πριν 2 χρόνια, είχα ψυχαναγκασμούς να ελέγχω ξανα και ξανα και ξανα την πορτα, τον θερμοσιφωνα, τον φούρνο, τις βρύσες, τις μπαλκονόπορτες, το air condition πριν φύγω από το σπίτι. Πολύ κουραστικό. Θυμάμαι, μερικές φορές γυρνούσα πίσω μόνο για να ξανατσεκάρω. Για να σταματήσω να τα κάνω αυτά, έκανα υπόσχεση στον Θεό. Αυτό θα με ανάγκαζε να σταματήσω τους ψυχαναγκασμούς και να είμαι ελεύθερος. Και όντως, με βοήθησε να σταματήσω να κοιτάω.

Χθες, προσευχόμουν στους Θεούς (προσεύχομαι σε μη συγκεκριμένους Θεούς για να είμαι σίγουρος) και το ocd, άρχισε να μου λέει ότι υπάρχει μια μικρή πιθανότητα, η προσευχή μου να μην εισακούστηκε γιατί μπορεί να μην χρησιμοποίησα τις σωστές λέξεις. Κάτι που ήταν απίθανο αλλά δεν ήμουν και σίγουρος 100% Θα μπορούσα να περιμένω και να ηρεμήσω τον εαυτό μου ότι εισακούστηκε, αλλά αντί για αυτό, ξαναπροσευχήθηκα ξανά, για να είμαι σίγουρος. Στην άρχη είχα ενδοιασμούς. Σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως μετρήσει σαν ψυχαναγκαστικός έλεγχος, δηλαδή σαν να ελέγχο πάλι αν εισακούστηκε η προσευχή μου, αλλά βιαστικά είπα στον εαυτό μου ότι από την στιγμή που δεν μπορούσα να επιβεβαιώσω αν προσευχήθηκα σωστά, δεν μετράει σαν ψυχαναγκαστικός έλεγχος. Οπότε ξαναπροσευχήθηκα.

Άρχισα να το αναλύω παραπάνω και συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν χρειαζόταν όλο αυτό και ότι βιάστηκα. Ανησυχώ μήπως, έσπασα την υπόσχεση να μην ελέγχω ψυχαναγκαστικά. Δεν θυμάμαι ποιές ήταν ακριβώς, οι λέξεις μου, πριν 2 χρόνια, όταν έκανα την υπόσχεση. Μπορεί να ήταν να μην ξαναελέγχω ψυχαναγκαστικά τα συγκεκρίμενα πράματα του σπιτιού (πόρτες, φούρνος, θερμοσίφωνας) αλλά μπορεί να αναφέρθηκα γενικά, σε οτιδήποτε υπάρχει ψυχαναγκαστικός έλεγχος. Δεν θυμάμαι. Ανησυχώ μήπως, έσπασα αυτήν την υπόσχεση. Από την μια, ηρεμώ και λέω ότι έχω έναν ψυχαναγκασμό να χρησιμοποιώ σωστές λέξεις, όταν ξεκινάω την προσευχή. Αν ήταν πολύ σημαντικό για μένα και δεν θυμόμουν αν τις χρησιμοποίησα σώστα δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα να ξαναεπαναλάβω την προσευχή. Τώρα, που το ζήτημα δεν ήταν τόσο αγχωτικό για μένα. Θα μπορούσε να το αφήσω έτσι. Μπορεί να εισακούστηκε, μπορεί και όχι. Δεν ήμουν και τόσο αγχωμένος για να την επαναλαβώ. Παρόλα αυτά επειδή ημουν λίγο σε βιασύνη, δικαιολόγησα τον εαυτό μου και είπα ότι από την στιγμή, που δεν μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω 100% αν είπα τις σωστές λέξεις στην άρχη, ΔΕΝ θα θεωρηθεί σαν ψυχαναγκαστικός έλεγχος, από την στιγμή που δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Και για αυτό ξαναπροσευχήθηκα. 

Απλά, ένιωσα περίεργα. Σαν τελικά, να μην χρειαζότανε, άσχετα που δεν μπορούσα να θυμηθώ/επιβεβαίωσω αν είπα τις σωστές λέξεις στην αρχή. Και αργότερα, συνειδητοποίησα ότι ακόμη και να μην τις είπα σωστά, δεν πείραζει. Απλά, βιάστηκα στο όλο ζήτημα και ξαναπροσευχήθηκα. Στην αρχή, αγχώθηκα και σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να μετρήσει σαν ψυχαναγκαστικός έλεγχος και να σπάσω την υπόσχεση, αν ξαναπροσευχηθώ. Μέτα, άλλαξα γνώμη και είπα ότι δεν θα μετρήσει σαν ψυχαναγκαστικός έλεγχος γιατί δεν θυμάμαι αν χρησιμοποιήσα τις σωστές λέξεις. Για αυτό και ξαναπροσευχήθηκα με την σκέψη οτι δεν σπάω υπόσχεση. Απλά αργότερα, το ανέλυσα λίγο και κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα ότι δεν χρειαζόταν όλο αυτό.

----------


## basilakis

Ωραία, αφού κατέληξες οτι δε χρειαζόταν γιατί το γράφεις; Έληξε το θέμα, προχώρα, μην το ξανασκεφτείς

----------


## Sonia

> Χθες, προσευχόμουν στους Θεούς (προσεύχομαι σε μη συγκεκριμένους Θεούς για να είμαι σίγουρος)


Για να είσαι σίγουρος ότι τι; Κάπου εδώ ξεκινάνε οι λάθος σκέψεις σου.

----------


## Erudinam

δεν ξέρω αν ο Χριστός είναι αληθινός οπότε προσεύχομαι γενικά.

----------


## basilakis

> Για να είσαι σίγουρος ότι τι; Κάπου εδώ ξεκινάνε οι λάθος σκέψεις σου.


δλδ το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει επειδή δεν πιστεύει οτι ο χριστος ειναι αληθινός;

----------


## Sonia

Όχι, ότι ουσιαστικά έχει αντικαταστήσει τους ψυχαναγκασμούς με ψυχαναγκαστικές σκέψεις υποσχέσεων/τιμωρίας/προσευχών, όπως θες πες το, χωρίς μάλιστα να βασίζονται σε συγκεκριμένες θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις.

----------


## Erudinam

ακριβώς αυτο.

----------


## basilakis

> ακριβώς αυτο.


Άρα ή σταματάς να πιστεύεις σε θεότητες (ειμαστε στο 2020) ή πας σε γιατρό ή και τα 2 :D

----------


## george1520

Έχεις ψάξει για άλλο γιατρο(ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο); Μέχρι το Σεπτέμβρη ειναι αρκετές οι μέρες.

----------


## basilakis

> Έχεις ψάξει για άλλο γιατρο(ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο); Μέχρι το Σεπτέμβρη ειναι αρκετές οι μέρες.


Σε αλλο post γραφει ότι ενδεχεται να εχει προβλημα στα νεφρά αλλά ούτε σε ουρολογο δεχεται να πάει

----------


## Erudinam

Ήθελα να σπάσω ένα κομμάτι του ψυχαναγκασμού. Άρχισα να έχω τύψεις ότι ή πρεπει να σπάσω όλο τον ψυχαναγκασμό ή να τον τηρήσω ολόκληρο γιατι μπορει να θεωρηθεί κοροιδεια στους Θεούς αν δεν σπάσω όλη την τελετουργια. Αμέσως ήθελα να πω στους Θεούς ότι δεν κοροιδευω απλα, σπάω οσο μπορω ένα μερος της τελετουργιας και οτι αν θεωρουν οτι σπαω ολη την τελετουργια τοτε την σπαω ολη και οτι δεν κοροιδευω. αντι να πω αυτό, ειπα κατι άλλο. θα το πω σε τριτο προσωπο λογω αγχους. Ο τύπος με το ocd είπε οτι αν υπαρχει τιμωρια εστω και για το σπασιμο της μισης τελετουργιας, να τον τιμωρησουν κατι τετοιο. δεν ηθελα να πω κατι τετοιο. Ηθελα απλα να πω οτι διακινδυνευω να σπασω ολη την τελετουργια,'ασχετα με το αν σπαω τη μιση. απλα, λογω βιασυνης ειπα κατι λαθος επειδη ειπα λαθος λεξεις.

----------


## basilakis

Δεν υπαρχει ουτε χριστος ουτε θεος ουτε θεοι.
πηγαινε σε γιατρο αμεσα

----------


## Erudinam

Υπήρξε μια ψυχαναγκαστική τελετουργία (δεν χρειάζονται λεπτομέρεις) Ήθελα να σπάσω μόνο ένα κομμάτι της τελετουργιας και όχι ολοκληρη γιατι αγχωνόμουν too much για να την σπάσω ολοκληρη. Ο λογος για αυτην την τελετουργια ήταν μια υποτιθεμενη, ψυχαναγκαστικη υπόσχεση στους Θεούς και ο φοβος της τιμωρίας. Προσπάθησα οσο μπορούσα να σπάσω λίγοτερο αυτην την τελετουργία. Αρχισα να αγχώνομαι οτι μπορεί να θεωρηθεί σαν κοροιδεία στους Θεούς. Ότι δηλαδή, κρυφά σπάω ενα κομμάτι της τελετουργιας. Σε καμια περίπτωση δεν ήθελα να την σπάσω ολοκληρη. Θα πω την συνέχεια σε τρίτο πρόσωπο γιατι άγχωνομαι.

Οπότε, ο τυπος με το ocd για να αποδείξει στους Θεούς οτι δεν τους κοροιδευει, φευγαλέα, Τους ειπε οτι αν υπάρχει τιμωρία, να τον τιμωρήσουν. 

Όπως όταν κάποιος είναι ύποπτος για κλοπή και λέει στην αστυνομία οτι αν βρουν πάνω του έστω και 10 ευρώ να τον φυλακισουν.

Δηλαδη, στην ουσία ήθελα να τους πω ότι δεν υπαρχουν τιμωρίες και υποσχέσεις, μόνο ψυχαναγκασμός. Και ότι αν σπάζοντας ένα μέρος του ψυχαναγκασμού σημαίνει οτι τον σπάω ολόκληρο, τότε τον σπάω ολόκληρο και δεν κρύβω τίποτα. Απλα, αντι να πω αυτο, το μυαλο μου στο ακυρο, λογω βιασυνης, επέλεξε τις χειρότερες λέξεις. 

Σαν να λέει κάποιος ότι αν υπάρχει τιμωρία, να τον τιμωρήσουν αλλά αφού δεν υπάρχει υπόσχεση, δεν υπάρχει τιμωρία. Δεν ήθελα να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτές τις λέξεις. Ήταν κάτι πολυ λάθος έτσι, όπως το εξέφρασα αλλα το είπα σε 1 δευτερόλεπτο

----------


## Sonia

Σε οποιοδήποτε θρησκευτικό σύστημα, η ουσία δεν είναι οι λέξεις αλλά το νόημα. Εσύ προσπαθείς με επιφανειακά λεκτικά σχήματα να επιβάλεις επιβράβευση ή τιμωρία σε κάποιους θεούς για τους οποίους δεν είσαι καν σίγουρος αν υπάρχουν. 
Δηλαδή γιατί να μην σου απαντήσει μία θεότητα ότι λεκτικά τα λες σωστά αλλά μας έχεις πρήξει τα φρύδια να ασχολείσαι με τον εαυτό σου και να μας λες τι θα κάνουμε και ουσιαστικά ούτε ξέρεις τι πιστεύεις ούτε ζεις μία ζωή ενάρετη, άρα τι ζητάς;;; 

Πρέπει να δεις ειδικό και να καταλάβεις ότι δεν έχεις τέτοια δύναμη να ορίσεις τα μελλούμενα όπως το αντιλαμβάνεσαι. Τα έχεις εντελώς μπερδεμένα στο κεφάλι σου και φυσικά όλο αυτό από κάπου ξεκίνησε. Πρέπει να ψάξεις να βρεις από που και γιατί και να το δουλέψεις πολύ με τον εαυτό σου. Πέρα από αγωγή, θες και ψυχοθεραπεία γιατί το σκεπτικό σου από όπου κι αν το πιάσεις είναι η λογική του παραλόγου.

----------


## Sonia

Κοροϊδία είναι να πηγαίνεις να επιβάλεις εσύ στους θεούς τι θα κάνουν και μάλιστα με άσκοπες υποσχέσεις, τελετουργίες και παζαρέματα σε γελοία βάση. 
Άνοιξε και 1000 θέματα τη μέρα εδώ και ας σου λέμε τα ίδια, αλλά το να κολλάς στο μερικό και να μη βλέπεις τη μεγαλύτερη εικόνα, δεν σε βοηθάει πουθενά. 

Το γενικό είναι ότι κάθεσαι και σκέφτεσαι όλη μέρα παράλογα πράγματα και βασανίζεσαι και η ζωή σου περνάει έτσι και δεν κάνεις κάτι για αυτό. Αν είσαι ευχαριστημένος με αυτή την κατάσταση, πάω πάσο. Αν δεν είσαι όμως, ζήτα ψυχιατρική βοήθεια χθες.

----------


## BlackCoral

Κι ένα κομμάτι τελετουργίας που έσπασες, μπράβο. Γιατί ήταν δική σου ενδυνάμωση έναντι των τελετουργικών. Αυξήθηκε η δική σου δύναμη. Προχώρα και σε άλλα κομμάτια, αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια να την πάρεις, αν σε βοηθάει να μιλάς, μίλα, κάνε ό,τι σε ενδυναμώνει. Έχω καταλάβει ότι πιο πολύ σε βοηθάει να το εκφράζεις παρά να το συζητάς με μέλη. Κάνω λάθος;

----------


## Antonis8

Οικογένεια έχεις να σε βοηθήσει; Αφού έχεις φτάσει να αρνεισαι να πας σε ψυχίατρο. 

Ή τρολαρεις ή είσαι εκτός πραγματικοτητας και θα πρεπει η οικογένεια σου να βρει τροπο να σε παει.

----------


## Erudinam

delete due to ocd

----------


## basilakis

Αφου ειναι υποτιθέμενη γτ σκας;
αστο να παει στο καλο
κανε κατι αλλο

----------


## Hope for better days

Μην αγχώνεσαι, δεν έκανες καμία υπόσχεση!

----------


## Hope for better days

Ηρέμησε, όλα είναι εντάξει, σκέψου πιο λογικά και ρεαλιστικά

----------


## Sonia

Πως περνάς τις μέρες σου τώρα που είσαι στο πατρικό; Τι κάνεις όλη μέρα; Κάθεσαι μόνος και σκέφτεσαι ή έχεις κάποιες δραστηριότητες; Οι δικοί σου δεν έχουν καταλάβει ότι κάτι τρέχει;

Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις υποσχέσεις, στο έχουμε εξηγήσει τόσες φορές, προσπάθησε να βρεις κάτι άλλο να απασχολήσεις το μυαλό σου. Λύσε κανένα σταυρόλεξο, διάβασε κανένα βιβλίο, βγες να δεις κανένα φίλο, στην ανάγκη μπες στο chess com και παίξε κανένα σκάκι με αντίπαλο σε πραγματικό χρόνο.

----------


## basilakis

> Πως περνάς τις μέρες σου τώρα που είσαι στο πατρικό; Τι κάνεις όλη μέρα; Κάθεσαι μόνος και σκέφτεσαι ή έχεις κάποιες δραστηριότητες; Οι δικοί σου δεν έχουν καταλάβει ότι κάτι τρέχει;
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις υποσχέσεις, στο έχουμε εξηγήσει τόσες φορές, προσπάθησε να βρεις κάτι άλλο να απασχολήσεις το μυαλό σου. Λύσε κανένα σταυρόλεξο, διάβασε κανένα βιβλίο, βγες να δεις κανένα φίλο, στην ανάγκη μπες στο chess com και παίξε κανένα σκάκι με αντίπαλο σε πραγματικό χρόνο.


Απότι έχω καταλάβει από προηγούμενα posts καθεται μονος ολη μερα. Οι δικοι του δεν ξερουν τίποτα και δε θελει να τους πει

----------


## Erudinam

15) Έιχε γίνει κατι σαν σύμπτωση στο youtube, όταν έβλεπα κατι videos με το video game Mortal Kombat. Η σύμπτωση είχε να κάνει με τον Scorpion και την με την μεταμόρφωσή του σε σκορπιό. Αμέσως, μου γεννήθηκε η σκέψη " κάτι μου λέει οτι ο σκορπιός θα μας ταλαιπωρήσει ως σημάδι" Και είχα δίκιο. Έβαλα ένα emulator για να παίξω το Mortal Kombat 4. Πρώτος κακός, ο Scorpion. Τον παλεύω, χάνω και βγαίνει το "FINISH HIM" οπου ο ήρωας μπορεί να δώσει το τελειωτικό χτύπημα με όποιο τρόπο θέλει. Αμέσως, θυμήθηκα την σύμπτωση, με τον σκορπιό και λέω μέσα μου " έχει γούστο να μεταμορφωθει σε σκορπιός" και ναί, μεταμορφώθηκε σε σκορπιό για να μου δώσει το τελειωτικό χτύπημα. Δηλαδή, πρώτο παιχνίδι και με αποτελειώνει με το να γίνει σκορπιός, κάτι που όταν παίζεις με αντίπαλο τον υπολογιστή, είναι σπάνιο να συμβεί. Ξαναπαίζω με τον ίδιο, σκεπτόμενος " Για να δουμε αν θα το ξανακάνει δεύτερη φορά" Παλεύω, χάνω, FINISH HIM, ΞΑΝΑ μεταμόρφωση σε σκορπιό! εκει φρικάρω! δεν είναι δυνατόν να παίζω με αντίπαλο τον υπολογιστή και 2 φορές συνεχόμενα να κάνει το ίδιο κόλπο ενώ συνήθως κάνει άλλα. Κατέβασα μια σειρά με τον Benedict Cumberbatch και ήταν την ίδια βδομαδα, μπορεί και την ίδια μέρα που συνέβησε αυτό με τον σκορπιό, ή μια δυο μέρες διαφόρα, και το σκεφτόμουν αρκετές φορές, ενώ έβλεπα την σειρά. Και είχε μια σκηνή με ένα επεισόδιο οπου είχε έναν σκορπιό. Μια άλλη μέρα, έβλεπα ενα video που είχε collection όλα τα fatalities απο το Μortal Kombat. To video ήταν, περίπου 1-2 ώρες και εγώ, έτσι στο άκυρο παταώ σε ενα τυχαίο δευτερόλεπτο. Στο σημείο αυτό, είχε τον Scorpion να γίνεται σκορπιός! παλΙ! και όλο αυτο κρατούσε, περιπου, 7 δευτερόλεπτα. Δηλαδη, από τις 1-2 ώρες που κρατούσε το βίντεο, έπεσα στα 7 δευτερόλεπτα που είχε τον σκορπιο;



16) Βλέπω έναν σκύλο σε μια φωτογραφία και νομίζω μου ήρθε αυτόματα, η σκέψη " ωχ! ωχ! κάτι θα ακούσω" και ακούω, ξαφνικά, έντονο γαβγισμα. Έβλεπα, μετά από κάποια ώρα, τυχαία, ένα βίντεο στο youtube που ειχε parody trailers απο ταινιες. Θυμήθυκα την σύμπτωση με τον σκύλο και αναρωτιομουν "ηταν άραγε, σύμπτωση ή σημάδι" και μετα από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα, ακούω στο parody να λεει " WITH SIGNS OF PSYCOPATH" δηλαδη ειπε την λέξη "signs" την ώρα που σκεφτόμουν αν αυτό με τον σκύλο ήταν σύμπτωση ή σημαδι.



17) Είχα πάει σε ένα τσιπουράδικο και είδα μια αφίσα που μου θύμισε τον ψυχαναγκαστικό φόβο. Αναρωτιόμουν, υποσυνείδητα για κανα, 15 λεπτο, αν ήταν συμπτωση ή οχι και ξαφνικα, ακουω τον φίλο μου να λεει για εναν παλιο καθηγητη μας " ειναι σημάδια οτι μεγαλώνει"



18) Μια φορά ήμουν έξω με την θεατρική μου ομάδα, και μια κοπέλα έλεγε για τους κλέφτες των ΜΜΜ. Εκεινή την στιγμή, σκεφτόμουν το όλο θέμα μου και μου ήρθε μια άκυρη σκέψη " Άραγε μας καταράστηκε ο Θεός" και εκείνη την στιγμή, λέει η κοπέλα " Ο κλέφτης καταρίεται όταν κλέβει ένα πορτοφόλι και το βρίσκει άδειο λόγω της κρίσης"


19) Διάβασα την λέξη "curse" στο ιντερνετ και θυμήθηκα το ψυχαναγκαστικό μου θέμα. Τότε, ακούω απο την τηλεοράση που έδειχνε τυχαία, scooby-doo, να λέει κάτι για μια κατάρα. Φρικάρα, και αυτό συνέχισε να λεει για την κατάρα και ότι κάποιος καταράστηκε και οτι ο χειρότερος φόβος του είχε βγει αληθινός.



20) Έιχα βρει μια οφθαλμαπάτη στο ιντερνετ από ένα άρθρο του 2015. Ήταν αυτο που κοιτάς την φωτογραφία με τα αρνητικα χρώματα και μετά, κοιτας τον τοιχο. Κατέληξα να βρω αυτή την oφθαλμαπάτη όταν έψαχνα πληροφορίες για το γνωστό θέμα μου. Την ίδια μέρα ή την επόμενη, βρίσκω στο facebook άρθρο με αυτην την οφθαλμαπάτη.το οποιο άρθρο δημιουργήθηκε την προηγούμενη μέρα. Το λέω επειδη είναι πολυ πιθανό το google να πήρε τα στοιχεια της οφθαλμαπατης και να μου τα πέταξε στο facebook μου. δεν ισχυει διότι οταν βρήκα πρώτη φορά την οφθαλμαπατη, ηταν απο άρθρο του 2015. Και μετά, την ίδια μέρα ανέβηκε και στο facebooκ με νεα ημερομηνια. δηλαδη, δεν ηταν copy paste του αρθουρ του 2015. την πρωτη φορά βρηκα την ιδια οφθαλμαπάτη απο το google images. οπου και ξαναμπήκα επειδη είχα φρικάρει και δίπλα απο την ίδια οφθαλμαπάτη ήταν άλλη εικόνα με την οφθαλμαπάτη με τον Χριστό.



21) Είχα πει στον Θεό οτι θα θεωρήσω κάτι σαν υποψήφιο σημάδι μονο αν το δω 3 φορες, συνεχόμενα. Και είδα μια φορα, στο ονειρό μου να είαμι αγχωμένος με τον ψυχαναγκαστικό μου φόβο και ξαφνικά, βλέπω μια γυάλα με κάτι πορτοκαλί ψάρια σε μια οδο της Αθήνας. Μετά, άλλη μία κάπου αλλού και μέτα, άλλη μια στο σπίτι του ξαδέρφου μου στο χωρίο. τι να σημαίνει άραγε σκεφτομουν στο ονειρο.



22) Η τηλεόραση έπαιζε μια εκπομπή με μια μυθολογία. Πριν σκεφτόμουν το θέμα μου το γνωστό. Με το που μπαίνω στο δωμάτιο με την τηλεόραση, ακούω την αφηγήτρια να λεει, νομίζω " καταράστηκε την θάλασσα και τον εαυτό της και ζήτησε από τον Θεό να την μεταμορφώσει σε πέτρα και ο Θεός εκπλήρωσε το αίτημα της" Φυσικά, αυτό με φρίκαρε. Και άρχισα να γράφω στο ίντερνετ για αυτή την σύμπτωση. Εκεί που σκεφτόμουν να γράψω "ηταν σημάδι ή οχι" ακουώ την γιαγια μου να λέει στον πατέρα μου για ένα άσχετο θέμα "είναι σημάδια"


23) έμενα σε ένα airbnb και κοίταξα για λίγο, την βιβλιοθήκη που είχε λίγα βιβλία. Δεν είδα κάτι ενδιαφέρον. Ευτυχώς, τότε είχα ηρεμήσει κάπως και δεν σκεφτόμουν το θέμα μου. Μετά από ώρα, ξανακοιτάω, τυχαία την βιβλιοθήκη και βλέπω ενα βιβλίο με τίτλο "ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑΔΙ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΟΥ" Δεν φρίκαρα γιατι δεν σκεφτομουν σχεδον, καθολου το προβλημα μου τοτε. Αλλα, πως γίνεται την πρωτη φορα που ειδα την βιβλιοθήκη με τα λίγα βιβλία, να μην είδα αυτόν τον τίτλο;

----------


## nikos2

εισαι καποιος που του αρεσει να ειναι στο επικεντρο ολων και να ασχολουνται ολοι μαζι του.
αυτο συμβαινει

----------


## Erudinam

τι σε κανει να νομιζεις οτι τρολαρω?

----------


## Sonia

Δεν έχω χρόνο να τα πιάσω ένα ένα. Αλλά όποιος ψάχνει σώνει και καλά, θα βρίσκει κι ας είναι παράλογα όλα αυτά που σκέφτεται. Αν το ψάξεις κι άλλο κι άλλα θα σκεφτείς να μας πεις. 
Οι συμπτώσεις έτσι εξηγούνται. Το μυαλό σoυ στέκεται και δίνει σημασία σε κάτι που σε απασχολεί κι όχι σε εκατομμύρια άλλα ερεθίσματα που σου είναι αδιάφορα. Σκέφτεσαι για γαυγίσματα και σκύλους και κολλάς στο ότι άκουσες γάβγισμα ταυτόχρονα, όχι στο πουλάκι τσίου που μπορεί να κελαϊδάει έξω από το παράθυρο ή στο καζανάκι του απο πάνω. Ψάχνεις θεϊκά σημάδια, απομονώνεις μία φράσή ή έναν τίτλο με σημάδια. Αν σκεφτόσουν για πεσκανδρίτσες ας πούμε, θα θεωρούσες σημάδι να ακουγόταν στο ράδιο "γιατί δεν με θες κυρά μου επειδή είμαι ψαράς" ή να φωνάζει ένας στο δρόμο μια γκόμενα "ζαργάνα μου" ή θα έβλεπες πρώτα το "Ο γέρος και η θάλασσα" στη βιβλιοθήκη του airb&b κι όχι τα άλλα που λες. Σε απασχολεί κάτι και το ψάχνεις στο ίντερνετ, απομονώνει το μυαλό σου μόνο αυτά που "σου κολλάνε". Να σου τονίσω επειδή αναφέρεις πολύ συχνά για ταινίες, βίντεο, παιχνίδια, social και άλλα, ότι ειδικά στον υπολογιστή θα βλέπεις συνεχώς "συμπτώσεις", διότι υπάρχουν τα cookies και ένα σωρό προγράμματα που προσαρμόζουν στο ιστορικό σου το τι θα σου δείξουν ή το πως θα συμπεριφερθεί ένα παιχνίδι. Μου κάνει εντύπωση που για άνθρωπο που φαίνεται να περνάει αρκετό χρόνο στο ίντερνετ, δεν το καταλαβαίνεις αυτό.

----------


## nikos2

> τι σε κανει να νομιζεις οτι τρολαρω?


μα δεν τρολλαρεις ολα αυτα που γραφεις τα πιστευεις

----------


## Erudinam

Είχα κάνει υπόσχεση να μην ξαναελεγχω ψυχαναγκαστικά τον θερμοσίφωνα. Δεν θυμαμαι αν ημουν συγκεκριμενος με τις λέξεις και αν ήταν υπόσχεση μόνο για τον θερμοσίφωνα ή το είπα γενικά για ότι έχει σχέση με ψυχαναγκαστικό έλεγχο. Μασάω τσίχλα και την πετάω στα σκουπίδια αλλά λόγω του ψυχαναγκαστικού φόβου που είχα πριν λιγες μέρες με την τσιχλά, παρολο που προσεχω να μην πεταχτεί έξω απο τον κάδο, αναγκάζομαι και ρίχνω μια ματιά έξω απο τον κάδο για να σιγουρευτώ οτι επεσε μεσα. Ανησυχω μηπως αυτο μετρήσε σαν ψυχαναγκαστικος έλεγχος και έσπσσα την υποσχεση. Δεν ξερω αν η υποσχεση μετρησε μονο για τον θερμοσιφωνα ή για ολα τα πραματα. Δεν θυμαμαι. Απλα, δεν μπορεσα να επιβεβαιωσω 100% οτι η τσιχλα επεσε στον σκουπιδοτενεκε και απλά, έριξα μια ματια κάτω για να ειμαι σιγουρος. Ανησυχω μηπως, έτσι εσπασα την υπόσχεση.

----------


## el.gre

Σταματα να δινεις υποσχεσεις αφου βλεπεις δε σε βοηθανε απλα περιπλεκουν το προβλημμα.μην υποσχεσε.

----------


## BlackCoral

Εγώ θέλω να σε ρωτήσω αν στα παιδικά σου χρόνια η σχέση σου με τη θρησκεία ήταν καταπιεστική, αν είχες φάει κακοποίηση, αν είχες συντηρητικό περιβάλλον που σε πίεζε με κάποιον, ή με πολλούς τρόπους. Έχεις καμιά ιδέα πως σου γεννήθηκε αυτό με το φόβο; Τα τελετουργικά που κάνεις τι περιέχουν;

----------


## Erudinam

Μου πεσε ένα γαριδακι σχεδον κατω απο το ψυγειο. δεν ηταν βρωμικο. Αμεσως μου ηρθε ενα αρνητικο συναισθημα. Λατι σαν να θυμομουν ενα περιστατικο με το ψυγειο. διστασα να το φαω αλλα ο ψυχαναγκασμος με αναγκασε να το φαω λογω μιας παλιας υποσχεσης να μην πεταω φαγητο. Αμέσως, μου ηρθαν και αλλες εικονες. Θυμαμαι, κάποτε είχα πάρει ενα μαχαίρι για να βγαλω κατι που ειχε κυλησει κατω απο το ψυγειο. Δεν θυμαμαι τι ηταν. Θυμαμαι παιδευομουν και ημουν απογοητευμενος. Τελικα δεν το βγαλα. Ανησυχω μηπως ηταν φαγητο και λογω ψυχαναγκασμου επρεπε να το φαω και εγω τελικα, δεν το φαγα επειδη πηγε πολυ πισω. Φοοβαμαι μηπως εκανα καποια υποσχεση να μην τρωω οτι παει κατω απο το ψυγειο. Δεν θυμαμαι τιποτα τετοιο αλλα γιατι μου ηρθε αυτο το συναισθημα το αρνητικο;; Επισης, προσπαθω να θυμηθω τι ηταν αυτο που προσπαθουσα να βγαλω; μηπως δεν ηταν φαγητο; επισης, ετσι οπως το φανταζομαι, πρέπει να ηταν παλιο περιστατικο. Πιθανοτατα πριν τις υποσχεσεις και ολα αυτα. αρα δεν εκανα καμια υποσχεση αλλα απο την αλλη, για ποιο λογο θα προσπαθουσα τοσο πολυ να βγαλω κατι απο το'ψυγειο; αν ηταν φαγητο, κατι σε στυλ maltesers, σημαιινει οτι ηταν ψυχαναγκαστικο και προφανως, είχε σχεση με τον Θεό. αλλιως για ποιο λογο να προσπαθουσα τοσο πολυ; Θυμαμαι ειχα αγχωθει λιγο. Και αν μεσα στο αγχος μου, εκανα υποσχεση να μην τρωω κατι που παει κατω απο το ψυγειο;; Ανησυχω. Δεν θυμαμαι τιποτα. Απο την μια ηρεμω και λεω, ηταν ενα νορμαλ περιστατικο πριν το θεμα με τις υποσχεσεις. Απο την αλλη, δεν θα αγχωνομουν αν δεν ειχε θεμα με τον Θεό. Δεν ξερω. Μοιάζει σαν κατι πολυ παλιο. Αλλα το αγχος που ειχα τοτε, με οδηγει στο συμπερασμα οτι ηταν ψυχαναγκαστικο. αλλα δεν στεκει. δεν νιωθω καλα.

----------


## basilakis

Ο κόσμος έχει σοβαρά προβλήματα και εσύ κάθεσαι και σκας για ενα γαριδακι.

Αν δεν είσαι καλά πήγαινε σε γιατρό γιατί γράφεις εδώ.

Να μάθεις να ελέγχεις τον μυαλό σου. Να πεις να πάει να γαμηθει το γαριδακι. Θα κάθομαι να χαλιέμαι με το παραμικρό; 

Αν γίνεται αυτό με ενα γαριδακι, θα γίνεται με οτιδήποτε στη ζωή σου

----------


## basilakis

Σταματά να αναλύεις ότι κάνεις, έκανες, δεν έκανες. 
Το κανες. Τέλος. 
Παρακάτω

----------


## Hope for better days

Όπως είπαμε και άλλες φορές δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος ανησυχίας. Μην αγχώνεσαι, δεν έκανες τίποτα κακό, είναι απλά ιδεοληψίες που έρχονται συνέχεια στο μυαλό σου. Αυτές οι υποσχέσεις δεν έχουν καμία βαρύτητα προς Τον Θεό.
Θα ήταν καλό για σένα να βρεις κάποιο γιατρό ή να ξεκινήσεις ψυχανάλυση ώστε σιγά σιγά να φύγουν αυτές οι επίμονες και αθώες ιδεοληψίες. 
Δεν έκανες τίποτα το κακό..ακόμη και να έκανες μια τέτοια υπόσχεση παλιά δεν έχει καμία βαρύτητα. 
Απλά για εσένα, καλύτερα θα ήταν να μην ξανά κάνεις καμιά υπόσχεση. Προχώρα μπροστά, άδικα βασανίζεσαι.

----------


## gianis16

*Το μήνυμα έχει τροποποιηθεί από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Erudinam

εσυ τι προβλημα εχεις;

----------


## basilakis

> εσυ τι προβλημα εχεις;


Αυτό, αυτό!
Έτσι πες και στο OCD

----------


## Erudinam

Πριν 2 χρόνια (νομιζω) έτρωγα maltesers και ενα επεσε στο πατωμα. Λογικά, θα μου ηρθε μια σκεψη οτι δεν πρεπει να πεταω το φαγητο και οτι θα πρεπει να το φαω και μπορει να το ειπα στον Θεό αυτό. Ετσι, οπως πηγαινα να το πάρω απο το πάτωμα, μαλλον, το κλώτσησα και κύλησε κάτω απο το ψυγειο. Νομίζω οτι ειχα αγχωθει γιατι μπορει να έκανα υπόσχεση κατα λαθος οτι θα το φαω. Πηρα ενα μαχαιρι και προσπαθουσα να σπρωξω το μαλτεσερ εξω απο το ψυγειο. Δεν τα καταφερα. Θυμαμαι ημουν αγχωμενος για αυτο. Μέχρι εκει. Δεν θυμάμαι κατι άλλο.


Χθες, έπεσε ένα γαριδάκι σχεδόν, τελειώς κάτω απο το ψυγειο. Με το που το πηρα μου ήρθε ενα αρνητικο συναισθημα. σαν να θυμηθηκα ολα αυτα που περιεγραψα παραπανω. δεν εδωσα σημασια. σκέφτηκα για καλο και για κακο να το πεταξω αλλα μια υποσχεση που ειχα κανει στον Θεό να μην πεταω φαγητο με εμπόδισε και με ανάγκασε να το φαω. Άρχισα να αναλυω το αγχος μου και θυμηθηκα ολα αυτα που περιεγραψα πανω. Ανησυχω τότε, όταν δεν καταφερα να σπρωξω εξω το μαλτεσερ για να το φαω επειδη νομιζα πως έκανα υπόσχεση στον Θεό, μήπως, λόγω άγχους, έκανα μια καινουργια υποσχεση στον Θεό με σκοπο να αναγκασω τον εαυτο μου να σταματησει να αγχωνεται και να παιδευεται με το μαλτεσερ. Σαν να αντικαθιστω την υπόσχεση "πρεπει να το φαω" με το "δεν πρεπει να το φαω" Και ολα αυτα απλα επειδη ημουν πολυ αγχωμενος. Φυσικα, δεν θυμαμαι να εκανα εκ νεου υποσχεση αλλα είναι κατι που συχνα, το κάνω (αν κρινω απο αλλα Ocd περιστατικα) Μπορει να το έκανα και τότε, καθως ημουν πολυ αγχωμενος, αν θυμαμαι καλα.

Ανησυχώ μήπως, τρώγοντας το γαριδακι, εσπασα αυτη την υποτιθεμενη υπόσχεση. Λογικα, δεν έκανα υποσχεση. Και αν έκανα δεν μετρησε. Και αν μετρησε, ίσως ήταν μονο για το συγκεκριμένο μαλτεσερ. Δηλαδή, αν το ocd μου ελεγε "πρεπει να φας το μαλτεσερ" λογικα η νεα ψυχανγκαστικη υπόσχεση θα ηταν οτι δεν πρεπει να τα φαω. Αρα, μιλαμε παντα μονο για το μαλτεσερ. Αν ομως, στην υποτιθεμενε υποσχεση μιλησα γενικα για ολα τα σνακ που μπορει να πεσουν κατω απο το ψυγειο? ανησυχω μηπως, εκανα την υποτιθεμενη υποσχεση και την εννόησα και μετρησε.

----------


## Sonia

Ας ξαναγράψω κι εγώ τι σου είπα και σε άλλα θέματα...

Αν σπάσεις το πόδι σου πας στον ορθοπεδικό, κάνεις τις απαραίτητες εξετάσεις, μπορεί για ένα διάστημα να το βάλεις στο γύψο και να πάρεις τίποτα αντιφλεγμωνώδη, θεραπεύεσαι και τελειώνει η υπόθεση. Το πολύ πολύ που και που να έχεις τίποτα ελαφριά πονάκια που σου θυμίζουν αυτή την περιπέτεια αλλά δεν σε ταλαιπωρούν ή αν είναι απαραίτητο, προσέχεις κάποια απλά πράγματα και κάνεις κάποιες εξετάσεις προληπτικά μια στο τόσο.

Αν σπάσεις το πόδι σου και δεν πας ποτέ στο γιατρό, το πόδι σου πρήζεται, σε πονάει, γίνεται φλεγμονή, μπορεί να ανεβάσεις πυρετούς, με τον καιρό μολύνεται, μπορεί να πάθεις γάγγραινα, μπορεί να έχεις ένα σωρό επιπλοκές, μπορεί να πεθάνεις. Το να βάζεις καμια κομπρέσα να ανακουφίζεις το πρήξιμο, δεν σου λύνει το πρόβλημα. Με το να μιλάς στο φόρουμ, απλά βάζεις κομπρέσες στο πόδι και στιγμιαία νοιώθεις μία μικρή ανακούφιση και τίποτα περισσότερο. Αφήνεις το πρόβλημα άλυτο να διογκώνεται εδώ και χρόνια. Αν δεν σε νοιάζει για εσένα, δεν νομίζεις ότι οι δικοί σου θα ανησυχήσουν πολύ λιγότερο αν σε δουν με γύψο και αγωγή για ένα διάστημα, παρά νοσηλευόμενο σε κλινική με πολλαπλές σοβαρές ασθένειες; 

Φίλε μου, μη φοβάσαι τα φάρμακα και τους γιατρούς. Προσπάθησε να δεις την μεγαλύτερη εικόνα. Κάθεσαι και σκας για γαριδάκια και τσίχλες, βλέπεις παντού σημάδια, είχες φτάσει σε σημείο να γλύφεις πόρτες από εκκλησίες... Ξέρω ότι στο μυαλό σου υπάρχει μία συλλογιστική για τις υποσχέσεις και όλα αυτά, αλλά σκέψου αν ερχόταν κάποιος τρίτος εκεί που ήσουν στα πάνω σου με τις θεατρικές ομάδες κι όλα αυτά και σου έλεγε "Μια βδομάδα τώρα κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι αν πρέπει ή δεν πρέπει να φάω ένα γαριδάκι που έπεσε κάτω από το ψυγείο" ή "Πιστεύω ότι αν μασήσω μία τσίχλα θα καώ στα βάθη της κολάσεως" ή "Οι θεοί μου στέλνουν σημάδια μέσα από βιντεοπαιχνίδια" πως θα σου φαινόταν όλο αυτό; 

Άδικα κάθεσαι και βασανίζεσαι, όλοι σου το λέμε. Ζήτα μία βοήθεια εκεί που πρέπει.

----------


## Erudinam

Νομίζω πριν 2 χρονια ειχα κανει μια ψυχαναγκαστικη υποσχεση να μην πλενω τα χερια με ψυχαναγκαστικο τροπο κατι τετοιο ή να μην πλενω γενικα με ψυχαναγκαστικο τροπο. δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως. Επειδη ειχα κατι πονους, νομιζα πως εχω καποιο προβλημα υγειας που φοβομουν μηπως ηταν μεταδοτικο. Επλενα καποια συγκεκριμενα σημεια του σπιτιου με λιγο νερο, για να μαι σιγουρος. Ο ιατρος προς το παρων δεν βρηκε κατι αλλα δεν εχω τελειωσει ολες τις εξετασεις. Πριν λιγο, ηθελα οπως παντα, να πλυνω λιγο ενα σημειο του σπιτιου που αγγιξα για να μαι σιγουρος. Όταν εκανα μπανιο, εριξα λιγο νερο στο κουμπι για το καζανακι. Αμέσως, σκεφτηκα οτι ισως αυτο δεν ειναι αρκετο και να θελει και λιγο τριψιμο. οποτε το ετριψα μετα λιγο με το χερι. Το κανα για τυχον μικροβια που μπορει να κολλησουν καποιον αν εχω κατι μεταδοτικο ( ελαχιστες πιθανοτητες) Απλα, πιστευα οτι μονο λιγο νερο απο το τηλεφωνο του μπανιου δεν αρκει. Ετσι, ξαναπηγα και το τριψα ξανα με νερο και με το χερι. Ανησυχησα μηπως, ηταν πλεονασμος και οτι δεν χρειαζοταν και οτι ισως μετρησε σαν ψυχαναγκαστικο πλυσιμο. φοβαμαι μηπως εσπασα καποια υποσχεση σχετικα με το πλυσιμο.

----------


## Sonia

Αφού το γράφεις κι ο ίδιος ότι ήταν *ψυχαναγκαστική* η υπόσχεση ρε Erudinam! Και να την έσπασες τι έγινε;

----------


## el.gre

γιατι δε μας λες τι θα γινει αν σπασεις ολες τις υποσχεσεις?τι κακο μπορει να συμβει?

----------


## BlackCoral

Τώρα θα κάνω το απονενοημένο διάβημα. Βασανίζεσαι, γιατί δεν πας να πάρεις βοήθεια; Οκ, ο ψυχίατρός σου δεν είναι εδώ τον Αύγουστο, τι κάνεις όταν δεν είναι, πήγαινε σε ένα νοσοκομείο ρε παιδί μου, κάνε κάτι. Το να αναμασάμε όλοι τα ίδια και να σου λέμε πράγματα που δεν έχουν καμία επίδραση πάνω σου γιατί δε μπορούν, δε λέει. Ούτε τα εκατοπενήντα θέματα σε βοηθάνε, το έχεις δει. Αν ήταν να κάνει διαφορά, θα την είχε κάνει.

----------


## Hope for better days

Αυτές τις υποσχέσεις στις οποίες αναφέρεσαι ο καταναγκασμός σε ανάγκαζε να τις κάνεις, πλέον είναι ξεκάθαρο. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος ανησυχίας. Η ΙΔΨ υπάρχει χρόνια πριν, προτού το αντιληφθεί ο άνθρωπος.

----------


## Hope for better days

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OZHEtBxWA7k !!!!!!

----------


## Erudinam

Σκεφτόμουν το ocd προβλημα που εχω με σπασμενες υποσχέσεις στον Θεό. Το σκεφτόμουν αρκετά σημερα, σχεδόν ανα 1 ή 3 ή 5 κλπ λεπτα.


Πριν λίγο, ο πατέρας μου άλλαξε το καναλι στην τηλεοραση στο ακυρο και επεσε τυχαια σε μια αμερικανικη σειρα. Εκεινη την στιγμή, σκέφτηκα το προβλημα μου με τις υποσχέσεις και ξαφνικά, ακούω απο την τηλεόραση να λεει ο ενας χαρακτηρας στον αλλον


"Εσπασες την υπόσχεση"

"Δεν θα έπρεπε να κανω υποσχέσεις που δεν μπορω να κρατήσω"


Ανησυχω γιατι αν ο πατερας μου αλλαζε το καναλι 10 δευτερολεπτα πιο μετά, δεν θα το ακουγα.

----------


## Hope for better days

Αν το μυαλό σου απασχολούσε και κάποιο άλλο θέμα, τότε θα έβρισκες και εκεί μια άλλη σύμπτωση. Έτσι πάνε αυτά, και σε όλους μας έχει τύχει. Μέσα στην ημέρα ακούς 1002 πράγματα (λίγα είπα), αν σε απασχολούσε και κάτι άλλο και το άκουγες από κάπου θα έλεγες πάλι τι σύμπτωση! Δεν είναι τίποτα, σε όλους μας συμβαίνει αυτό με τις συμπτώσεις.

----------


## Erudinam

ναι, απλα επειδη αν το αλλαζε το καναλι 10 δευτερολεπτα πιο μετα, πιθανοτατα να μην το ακουγα.

----------


## giorgos panou

καλησπερα συμφορμιτη . Ευχομαι να εχεις ξενιαστο καλοκαιρι. Εαν δε σε ενοχλει θα θελες να μας γραψεις πως περνας τις μερες σου? η σχεση σου με την οικογενεια σου ειναι καλη? επικοινωνειτε? τους λες για τα προβληματα σου? Φιλους-φιλες εχεις που να μπορεις να τους πεις επακριβως καθε ανησιχια σου? καθε προβληματισμο σου ? Ξερεις μερικς φορες και μια απλη κουβεντα, συζητηση με εναν φιλο ειναι ικανη να μας ξελαφρωσει απο την στεναχωρια μας! σε εμενα εχει γινει!
Τελος, εαν θες ,γραψε μερικα πραματα για εσενα, να κανουμε κουβεντα ,εφοσον βεβαια το θελησεις

----------


## Hope for better days

> ναι, απλα επειδη αν το αλλαζε το καναλι 10 δευτερολεπτα πιο μετα, πιθανοτατα να μην το ακουγα.


Ναι συμφωνώ δεν θα το άκουγες αν ήταν κάποια δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα, αλλά αν το άκουγες από μια άλλη σειρά μια άλλη μέρα, πάλι θα ήταν σύμπτωση. Μην δίνεις καθόλου σημασία, έχουν συμβεί και θα συμβούν πολλές φορές στην ζωή μας συμπτώσεις ακραίες μάλιστα!! Εγώ προσωπικά έζησα αρκετές συμπτώσεις..

----------


## Hope for better days

Και συμπτώσεις να υπάρχουν 10 φορές την ημέρα, δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να ανησυχείς. Λύθηκε το πρόβλημα, πιστεύω τώρα πως πρέπει να χωνέψεις το γεγονός πως ο καταναγκασμός σε έβαζε να υποσχεθείς για να μην επαναλάβεις κάποια ανθρώπινη, καθημερινή συνήθεια, άσχετα αν το κατάλαβες αργότερα.

----------


## Sonia

Λες "Τρομακτική" . Τι σε τρομάζει; Έχεις μονίμως ένα άγχος τιμωρίας. Έχεις σκεφτεί γιατί; Έκανες παλιά κάτι που σε βασανίζει ή αισθάνεσαι ενοχικά για κάποιο λόγο; Το κλειδί για όλους αυτούς τους ψυχαναγκασμούς, τις παράλογες σκέψεις και το άγχος σου βρίσκεται κάπου εκεί. Σαν να προσπαθήσεις να αποτρέψεις κάτι κακό μέσα από ασήμαντες πράξεις και σκέψεις. Πρέπει να τα λύσεις με κάποιον ειδικό αυτά. Μην το αναβάλεις άλλο.

----------


## Erudinam

Ανησυχώ μήπως έκανα υπόσχεση να μην αφηνω τα περιτυλιγματα οπου να ναι. Δεν θυμάμαι, απλα με αφορμή την ΥΠΟΘΕΤΙΚΗ υποσχεση να μην κολλαω τσιχλες, ανησυχω μηπως, έκανα καποια υπόσχεση να μην ξεχναω να μην αφηνω το περιτυλιγμα οπου να ναι.

----------


## BlackCoral

Πάρε όλες τις τσίχλες από το σπίτι, τα γαριδάκια, τα πατατάκια και πέταξέ τα. Έτσι δε θα αναρωτιέσαι. Θα κάνεις ερωτήσεις όπως: έκοψα το μαρούλι, αν δεν το έκοψα. Σώταρα το μπρόκολο; Αν δεν το σώταρα; (Αστειεύομαι, αλλά όλα σου τα ερωτήματα είναι για τσίχλες, μαλτίζερς και γαριδάκια. Ποτέ για άλλες τροφές, σημαίνει κάτι;)

----------


## Erudinam

Μια φορά ήθελα κάτι να κάνω και αμέσως αρχισα να έχω υποθετικες σκεψεις περι τιμωριων και υποσχεσεων σχετικα με αυτό το θέμα. Οπότε, άρχισα εν μερη να λειτουργω κάπως ψυχαναγκαστικά. Δηλαδη, ναι μεν εκανα στο περιπου αυτο που ηθελα και παραλληλα, προσπαθουσα να τηρησω και καπως και τον ψυχαναγκασμο. Αμέσως, μου ηρθαν σκεψεις οτι αυτο μπορει να φανει σαν κοροιδεια στους Θεούς. Θα το πω σε τριτο προσωπο την συνεχεια γιατι αγχωνομαι.


Ο τύπος με το ocd λογω ανησυχιας μην φανει σαν κοροιδεια, επειδη κανει αυτο που θελει τηρωντας καπως την τελετουργια, λέει φευγαλεα στους Θεούς ότι αυτες οι υποθετικες σκεψεις του ocd περι τιμωριων κλπ, μετρανε για κάτι πολυ συγκεκριμενο σχετικα με αυτο που θελει να κανει και οτι δεν σπαει καμια τελετουργια.


ο τυπος με το ocd ανησυχει επειδη ειπε φευγαλεα στους Θεούς οτι οι υποθετικες σκεψεις περι τιμωριων κλπ μετρανε μονο για κατι πολυ συγκεκριμενο.

μετρησαν αυτες οι σκέψεις? ηταν σαν αντιδραση αυτες οι σκεψεις. δεν τις σκεφτηκε καν. απλα αγχωθηκε και τις ειπε.

----------


## Eagle guy

Μπράβο που είπες όχι! Επιτέλους. Πιστεύεις όμως ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση ο Θεός ή οι Θεοί να μην ξέρουν ότι έχεις ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική? Σίγουρα το ξέρουν, οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ανησυχείς. Δεν πρόκειται να σε τιμωρήσει κανένας!

----------


## Erudinam

Κάποιος κάνει υπόσχεση στον Θεό, ενώ είναι έξω, να μην γυρίσει σπίτι του για να παρεί χαρτοπετσέτες. 

O ίδιος παραλαμβάνει φαγητό απο delivery. δεν βγαινει εκτος σπιτιου απλα, μονο τα χερια του βγαινουν εκτος για να παρει το πακετο απο το delivera. Αφήνει το πακέτο στην κουζινα. Βλέπει οτι έχει χαρτοπετσέτες. Ανησυχει μηπως ετσι οπως επαιρνε το πακετο (επειδη το πακετο ειχε χαρτοπετσετες) μηπως, καπως με τις κινήσεις που έκανα ακούμπησε τις χαρτοπετσέτες και ίσως εσπασε την υπόσχεση. Για αυτό, ετσι οπως ειναι στην κουζίνα και το πακετο στο τραπέζι, πιανει το πακετο με τον τροπο που το πιασε πριν για να δει αν ακουμπησε χαρτοπετσέτα. τελικα, ακουμπησε λίγο. 

ανησυχεί, μηπως, όταν τεντωσε τα χερια του για να παρει το φαγητο, μηπως μετρησε σαν να βγαινει εκτος σπιτιου (επειδη τα χερια του περασαν την γραμμη της πορτας) και οταν μπηκε στην κουζίνα και μιμήμηθηκε πως το έπιασε για να δει αν ακουμπησε χαρτοπετσέτες μήπως μετρησε σαν επιστροφή για χαρτοπετσέτες.

Δεν τις πήρε. απλα, τις ακουμπησε στην προσπαθεια να δει αν τις ακουμπησε οταν τις επαιρνε απο τον delivera. 

είναι το ίδιο?

Κάποιος κάνει υπόσχεση στον Θεό, ενώ είναι έξω, να μην γυρίσει σπίτι του για να παρεί χαρτοπετσέτες. 

κάποιος βγάζει τα χερια του εκτος σπιτιου για να παρει το πακετο που περιλαμβανει χαρτοπετσέτες και το πάει στην κουζίνα. Στην κουζίνα ανησυχεί και πιανει ξανα το πακετο για να δει ΑΝ ακουμπησε χαρτοπετσετα. αυτη η κινηση μετρησε σαν να γυρισε σπιτι για να παρει χαρτοπετσετες?

----------


## elis

Ρε εισαι με τα καλα σου που ασχολεισαι με αυτα

----------


## Hope for better days

Δεν έσπασες καμία υπόσχεση, αυτά είναι μόνο στο μυαλό. Μην ανησυχείς καθόλου, δεν έκανες κανένα λάθος.

----------


## Hope for better days

Το να μην τηρήσες ακριβώς κάποια ψυχαγκαστικη υπόσχεση για να αποφύγεις μια καθημερινή, ανθρώπινη και αθώα συνήθεια, δεν έχει καμία μα καμία βαρύτητα.
Πρώτον επειδή είναι καταναγκασμος και δεύτερον (δεν χρειάζεται καν δεύτερο γιατί το πρώτο τα λέει όλα, αλλά τέλος πάντων) επειδή είναι κάτι το εντελώς αθώο.
Αν υπήρχε ο Θεός που πίστευες θα εξαφανιζομασταν όλοι από την γη.

Αν συμφωνείς μ 'αυτά που λέω(αντικειμενική απάντηση) θα ήθελα να το γνώριζα αν μπορείς να μου απαντήσεις φυσικά..

----------


## el.gre

Αν σε παρακολουθεί γιατρός να του πεις ότι είναι άχρηστος κ να σκησει το πτυχίο του

----------


## Erudinam

Χθες μου λεγε το ocd να κανω μια τελετουργια. Δεν ηθελα να την κανω. Το αφησα να περασουν μερικα λεπτα μεχρι να ηρεμησω. Ηρεμησα. Το ξαναθυμηθηκα αλλα δεν ηθελα να τηβ κανω. νυσταζα κιολας. τότε, νομιζω οτι χρησιμοποιησα ως δικαιολογια στο ocd μου οτι μπορει να εκανα υποσχεση να ΜΗΝ κανω την τελετουργια και ισως την ξεχασα και οτι καλυτερη λυση ειναι να μην κανω την τελετουργια. Κοιμήθηκα. Σημερα ξύπνησα, και αρχισα να αγχώνομαι μηπως οντως έκανα καποια υποσχεση που δεν θυμαμαι ή μηλως η δικαιολογια μετρησε σαν υποσχεση. Δεν θυμαμαι πολλα. Μπορει να μην ειπα στους Θεούς οτι ολα αυτα ηταν σκεψεις χωρις την θεληση μου και ανησυχω μηπως μέτρησαν.

----------


## Sonia

Το να αντικαταστήσεις τα τελετουργικά με παράλογες και ψυχαναγκαστικές σκέψεις από το πρωί ως το βράδυ δεν σε βοηθάει πουθενά. Αυτή η πρακτική με τις υποσχέσεις υποτίθεται σαν τρόπος να παλέψεις την OCD δεν είναι λύση, σε έχει κάνει χειρότερα. Σταμάτα να αρνείσαι να δεις την πραγματικότητα και πήγαινε σε κάποιον ειδικό άμεσα. Δεν σε βοηθάει ουσιαστικά το να τα γράφεις εδώ μέσα, τις τελευταίες βδομάδες στα μηνύματά σου δεν βλέπω όχι απλά πρόοδο, αλλά βλέπω και επιδείνωση της κατάστασης.

----------


## Erudinam

Δεν αισθανομαι πια έντονη πεινα. Η κοιλια μου σταματησε να γουργουριζει εδω και μηνες. Αισθανομαι εναν κομπο στο λαιμο.

----------


## Hope for better days

Δεν μέτρησε απολύτως καμία υπόσχεση.

----------


## LiloCook

δεν χαλασες την υποσχεση σου.

----------


## Antonis8

Δεν βοηθάει στο ελάχιστο να του απαντατε,ίσα ίσα ταΐζεται τις ιδεοληψίες του. Χρειάζεται ειδικό.

----------


## Erudinam

Καποτε, ειχα ψυχαναγκασμους, να παιρνω μπουκαλια με νερο που βρισκονταν πεταμενα στο δρομο και να τα πεταω για να μην τυχον, τα πατησει κανεις και πεσει καθως, ηταν σε επικινδυνα σημεια. Ειχα κουραστει τοσο που σταματησα να το κανω. Χθες, ειχα βρει ενα μπουκαλακι σε επικινδυνο σημειο. Ηταν νυχτς και δεν ηξερα τι να κανω. Αρχισα να αγχωνομαι οτι μπορει να εκανα υποσχεση να αγνοω τα μπουκαλια αλλα ενιωθα τυψεις να το αγνοησω γιατι πιθανοτατα να ηταν σε επικινδυνο σημειο. Ηταν νυχτα και αρχισα να αναλυω το διλημμα. Προσπαθησα να πεισω τον εαυτο μου να το αγνοησει γιατι υπηρχε κινδυνος μετα, να σγχωνομαι πολυ. Ετσι, στο ακυρο, μου ηρθαν σκεψεις οτι δεν πρεπει να πεταξω το μπουκαλι λογω τιμωριας. Το σκεφτηκα εντονα για να αποτρεψω τον εαυτο μου απο το να το κανει. Δεν το κανα επιτηδες. Τελικα, σκεφτηκα οτι δεν εκανα υποσχεση και οτι ολα ειναι ψυχαναγκασμοι και οτι το σωστο ειναι να το πεταξω. Και ετσι, το πεταξα. Ενιωσα ωραια. Μετα ομως, θυμηθηκα αυτες τις σκεψεις που ειχα για να πεισω τον εαυτο μου να μην το κανει. Δεν θυμαμαι αν τις ειπα στον εαυτο μου ή στον Θεό, αλλά μπορει να φανηκε σαν να εκανα προταση για τιμωρια σε περιπτωση που πετουσα το νερο. Δεν τις εκανα επιτηδες. Απλα, προσπαθουσα να προστατευσω τον εαυτο μου απο το αγχος ωστε να μην πεταξει το μπουκαλι. Ηταν απλα σκεψεις αλλα δεν θυμαμαι αν τις ειπα στον εαυτο μου ή στον Θεό.

----------


## Erudinam

Σκέφτομαι ότι πιστεύω επειδή έτσι έμαθα. Αν γεννιόμουν σε άλλη χώρα, πιθανότατα να είχα άλλη θρησκεία. Υπάρχουν πολλές θρησκείες. Πώς ξέρω οτι ο Χριστιανισμός είναι η σωστή; Επίσης, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται η ψυχή ενος ανθρώπου να εξαρτάται από την πίστη. Γιατί στο θέμα της πίστης είναι πολύ εύκολο κάποιοι άνθρωποι, σωστοί και τίμιοι, να επιλέξουν να ΜΗΝ πιστέψουν. Αν κάποιος μου έλεγε για κάποιο μεταφυσικο περιστατικό, θα είχα το δικαίωμα να πιστέψω ή να μην πιστέψω. Κάποιοι θα πίστευαν και κάποιοι όχι. Φαντάζομαι κάτι τέτοιο δεν συμβαίνει και με την θρησκεία;

Σκέφτομαι ο κάθε θρησκευόμενος πιστεύει ότι η δικιά του θρησκεία είναι η σωστή. Οπότε, σκέφτομαι, για ποιό λόγο ο Χριστιανισμός είναι η σωστή θρησκεία και γιατί δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το θέμα της πιστής; Επίσης, διαβάζω διάφορα εδάφια στον Χριστιανισμό που με μπερδεύουν. Δηλαδή, σε κάποια σημεία ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ότι μιλάει για τιμωρίες με θάνατο, για χτύπημα δούλων, ενώ ο Χριστός έφερνε συγχώρεση. Για ποιό λόγο δεν σκότωσε την αμαρτωλή γυναίκα; Γιατί υπάρχει αυτή η διαφορά;

Eπίσης, έχω διαβάσει ότι κάποια γεγονότα της Αγίας Γραφής παρουσιάζονται διαφορέτικα σε διάφορα σημεία. Πχ νομίζω έχω διαβάσει για διαφορετικές χρονολογίες, ηλικίες, για τον θάνατο του Ιούδα. Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό;

Eπίσης, υπάρχουν άλλοι που πιστεύουν ότι πρέπει να εξομολογούμαστε στον πνευματικό μας για να συγχωρεθούν οι αμαρτίες μας. Άλλοι πιστεύουν ότι πρέπει να προσευχόμαστε απευθείας στον Θεό. Άλλοι πιστεύουν ότι η Έβδομη μέρα ήταν το Σάββατο άλλη την Κυριακή. Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό;

----------


## Meditation

Φαίνεται ότι έχεις αρκετές απορίες. Η πίστη θεωρώ ότι είναι θέμα ενστίκτου. Δηλαδή αν σου βγαίνει από μέσα σου αυθόρμητα να πιστεύεις ....θα το κάνεις. 

Γιατι δεν διαβάζεις και αλλα βιβλία σχετικά με τη θρησκεία αλλα οχι θρησκευτικά ή εκκλησιαστικά όπως η παλιά διαθήκη κτλ. Διάβασε επιστημονικά βιβλία που μιλουν για τον Θεό και τη γέννηση του κόσμου. Μπορεί να σου λυθούν πολλές απορίες. Γενικά διάβασε. Ίσως να σου απαντηθούν ερωτήματα και να κρατήσεις τη προσέγγιση που εσένα σου ταιριάζει.

----------


## Sonia

> Δεν ξέρω αν θέλω να συνεχίσω να πιστεύω στον Χριστό.


1) Ήδη εδώ και καιρό φαίνεται ότι δεν πιστεύεις και πολύ
2) Σε αναγκάζει κάποιος να πιστεύεις; Γιατί τόσος προβληματισμός με αυτό το θέμα, δεν έχω καταλάβει...

----------


## Erudinam

δεν με αναγκαζει κανεις αλλά φοβάμαι. Αν ο Χριστός υπάρχει όντως και πρέπει να πιστέψουμε σε Αυτόν;

----------


## george1520

> δεν με αναγκαζει κανεις αλλά φοβάμαι. Αν ο Χριστός υπάρχει όντως και πρέπει να πιστέψουμε σε Αυτόν;


Εχεις πει σε ενα αλλο σου θέμα ότι δεν φοβάσαι ένα συγκεκριμένο Θεό.. Τι άλλαξε τώρα;

----------


## Erudinam

Πήγα ιατρο για τον θυροειδη. Οταν εφτασα καταλαβα οτι σε αυτη τη πολυκατοικια ερχομουν ως παιδι στον παιδιατρο. Δεν ειχα και καλες αναμνησεις επειδη εκλαιγα απο το εμβολιο και η πολυκατοικια ηταν λιγο creepy. Πολλες φορές οταν περνουσα μου ερχοταν κατι αρνητικο. Ανησυζω μηπως, εκανα υποσχεση να μην ξαναερθω. Δεν θυμαμαι κατι αλλα ανησυχω καπως. Μου ρχονται εικονες με μενα να περναω απεξω αλλα μεχρι εκει. Δεν θυμαμαι καμια υποσχεση αλλα ανησυχω.Κατι μου χτυπαει συναγερμο!!

----------


## Hope for better days

Δεν έκανες καμία υπόσχεση, μην ανησυχείς!

----------


## Antonis8

> Δεν έκανες καμία υπόσχεση, μην ανησυχείς!


Eιναι άσκοπο και επιβαρυντικό αυτό που κάνεις.

----------


## Hope for better days

Συγνώμη δεν έγραψα με κακή πρόθεση..

----------


## Antonis8

[




> Συγνώμη δεν έγραψα με κακή πρόθεση..


Δεν λέω ότι το έκανες με κακή πρόθεση απλώς βλέπω ότι το συγκεκριμένο μέλος αποζητά μόνο στιγμιαία καθησυχαση των ιδεοληψιων του. Όσο το βρίσκει εδώ μέσα,τόσο δεν θα ζητήσει βοήθεια ειδικου. Δικαίωμα του καθένα να απαντάει, αλλά δεν νομίζεις ότι το να του λέμε κάθε μέρα το ίδιο και το ίδιο είναι άσκοπο αφού επανέρχεται με τα ίδια ακριβώς θέματα;

----------


## Hope for better days

> [
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν λέω ότι το έκανες με κακή πρόθεση απλώς βλέπω ότι το συγκεκριμένο μέλος αποζητά μόνο στιγμιαία καθησυχαση των ιδεοληψιων του. Όσο το βρίσκει εδώ μέσα,τόσο δεν θα ζητήσει βοήθεια ειδικου. Δικαίωμα του καθένα να απαντάει, αλλά δεν νομίζεις ότι το να του λέμε κάθε μέρα το ίδιο και το ίδιο είναι άσκοπο αφού επανέρχεται με τα ίδια ακριβώς θέματα;


Έχεις δίκιο σ'αυτο, επειδή και εγώ ταλαιπωρουμε αρκετά, θα ήθελα να βοηθούσα, αλλά δεν είναι και το καλύτερο.
Erudinam μίλησε με κάποιον ψυχολόγο, να εκφράσεις όλες τις ανησυχίες σου και αυτός θα σε βοηθήσει με τον καιρό και να βάζεις στόχους στην ζωή σου.

----------


## el.gre

Θα μπορουσες να μιλησεις με καποιον ιερομενο για να σου ληθουν οι αποριες.εφοσον σε προβλημματιζει τοσο το θεμα θα πρεπει να διαβασεις την καινη διαθηκη μεταφρασμενη στη δημοτικη και ισως να εχει κ επεξηγηση των εδαφιων.επισης πολλοο πατερες της εκκλησιας εχουν αναλυσει θεματα που αφορουν τον χρηστιανισμο.πρεπει να διαβασεις περισσοτερο.

----------


## giorgos panou

εχεις πεσει σε πλανη φιλε μου.Ισως ακουσες απο γνωστους σου, η καπου διαβασες ολα αυτα τα φτηνα επιχειρηματα οπου χτυπαν με μισος την πιο φιλερινικη θρησκεια που εχει ο ανθρωπος απο αρχης του σαν ειδος!, διοτις υπαρχουν πολλες θρησκιες ,αλλα καμια τους δεν αναφερει και δεν εχει ως κυριον σκοπο την αληθεια και την αγαπη.
Μην κανεις το λαθος να επιρεαζεσαι απο αυτα οπου λενε εναντια του χριστιανισμου, οτι σου λενε να καθεσαι και να το σκεφτεσαι αλλα θα πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι δεν πρεπει να κανεις ερευνα! εξου και το " Πίστευε και μη Ερεύνα" ,εαν διαβασεις βιους αγιων θα δεις οπου λενε οτι οταν πλεον καποιος γινει χριστιανος, οταν αποφασησει δλδ ννα ερθει κοντα στον Χριστο, οταν δλδ ξεπερασει τα πρωτα σταδια ,ερωτηματα και αποριες, εκει μπορει να ερευνα.Μεα ομως, οταν πλεον γινεις κατα συνειδηση χριστιανος ,γραφουν οι ΑΓΙΟΙ, οτι για να φτασεις στο σημειο να νιωσεις τον Θεο και το μεγαλειο του θα πρεπει να εχεις μεσα σου απολυτη γαληνη ,απολυτη αγαπη προς στην Αγια Τριαδα και δεν κανει να εχεις αμφιβολιες! θελει να αφεθεις σε αυτον! χωρις φοβο! πρεπει να "δωθεις" απολυτα για να ζησεις τα θαυματα!,να ζησεις ακομα και να δεις Αγιους ,διοτις αυτα ειναι περα απο την λογικη, οταν ο Χριστος αναστησαι τον Λαζαρο, η οταν τους εδωσε ψωμι απο ενα αδειο καλαθι μεσα στην ερημο ,ολα αυτα που εκανε βαση λογικης δεν υπαρχουν, εαν δλδ υπαρχει σε αυτα ερευνα ,κι επιστημη δεν μπορουν να εξηγηθουν ! για να τ ζησεις λοιπον δεν πρεπει να ερευνας! εξαλου προσβαλεις και την εκκλησια! με το να ρωτας .

----------


## Sonia

> δεν με αναγκαζει κανεις αλλά φοβάμαι. Αν ο Χριστός υπάρχει όντως και πρέπει να πιστέψουμε σε Αυτόν;


Κι αν όντως υπάρχει ο Βούδας και πρέπει να πιστέψουμε σε αυτόν; Κι αν όντως υπάρχει ο Αλλάχ; Κι αν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που δεν πάει το μυαλό μας; Κι αν δεν υπάρχει τίποτα και είναι όλα τσάμπα κόπος; Ο κάθε άνθρωπος επιλέγει ένα σύστημα πεποιθήσεων που μπορεί να είναι ακόμα και αγνωστικισμός, ότι απλά δεν ξέρει τι να πιστέψει για τα θεία και ζει τη ζωή του. Δεν ζει μες στον φόβο. Ζητάς συνεχώς διαβεβαιώσεις 100% για να καταλαγιάσεις τους φόβους σου πάνω σε κάτι που ο καθένας το βλέπει αλλιώς και δεν υπάρχουν 100% διαβεβαιώσεις.

Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι το σύστημα των υποσχέσεων, τιμωριών κι όλα αυτά που έχεις στο μυαλό σου είναι προφανώς ένας πολύ λάθος τρόπος λειτουργίας από όποια μεριά κι αν το πιάσεις και ότι απλά σου επιδεινώνουν τον φόβο και το άγχος σου. Με όλα αυτά δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη μέσα στο φόρουμ. Χρειάζεται πολύ δουλειά μαζί με κάποιον ή κάποιους ειδικούς. Και να μην ξεχνάς ότι άλλο η θρησκευτικότητα κι άλλο η θρησκοληψία.

----------


## Erudinam

και πως να πιστέψω αν δεν μπορω; αφου εχω ολες αυτες τις αποριες. πως ειναι δυνατον απλα ν πιστεψω;

----------


## Sonia

Αν δεν μπορείς, απλά μην πιστεύεις. Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα, εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω. Είχες στο περιβάλλον σου κάποιον πολύ θρήσκο που σε έπρηζε και σε έχει γεμίζει φοβίες και ενοχές;

----------


## Erudinam

Χθες το βράδυ, είπα ψέματα σε κάποιον άνθρωπο, κυρίως επειδή δεν ήθελα να τον στεναχωρήσω. Μπορεί να αλλάξει αυτο στο μέλλον αλλά θα δείξει. Αν δεν αλλάξει καποια στιγμή θα το μάθει. Δεν ειναι καθολου εύκολο ούτε για μένα. Για αυτό είπα ψεματα για να μην προκαλεσω θλιψη. Μπορει να ειναι εγωιστικο εκ μερους μου. Αλλα δυσκολο πολυ να το διαχειριστω σωστα. Ετσι, ειπα ψεματα. το ιδιο ψεμα που λεω συνεχεια. Ενα ψεμα που ισως καποια στιγμη να αλλαξει αλλα δυσκολο. οποτε λεω το ιδιο ψεμα συνεχεια. Χθες το βραδυ οταν το ειπα, ενιωσα καποιες τυψεις ενοχικες. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν ειναι αθωο το ψεμα μου. Ετσι, αγχωθηκα λιγο. Τοτε, επειδη ηταν βραδυ, χασμουρηθηκα σχεδον ταυτόχρονα καο ενιωσα ενα τικ (σπασμο) στο προσωπο μου. Άρχισα να αγχωνομαι οτι μπορει να ηταν σημαδι από τον Θεό ότι τιμωρήθηκα για το ψέμα.

----------


## Macgyver

> Φαίνεται ότι έχεις αρκετές απορίες. Η πίστη θεωρώ ότι είναι θέμα ενστίκτου. Δηλαδή αν σου βγαίνει από μέσα σου αυθόρμητα να πιστεύεις ....θα το κάνεις. 
> .


Συμφωνω , οπως σου βγαινει, δεν υπαρχει λογος ζορισματος ........

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Βρε καλέ μου άνθρωπε κάνε κάτι να συνέλθεις να καταλάβεις ότι αυτά όλα είναι από την ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικης διαταραχη...πήγαινε σε έναν ειδικό...να σου μάθει τρόπους να το διαχειρίζεσαι...Ο Θεός ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΜΩΡΟΣ όπως τον έχεις εσύ στο μπερδεμένο μυαλό σου...Ο Θεός είναι αγαπη.και τις δυσκολίες που μας φέρνει τις φέρνει για δική μας σωτηρια.

----------


## Erudinam

απλα, διαβάζω πραματα Χριστιανών και αγχώνομαι.

----------


## Erudinam

ναι, αλλα ειναι ενα ψεμα που λεω συνεχεια και δεν ειναι σωστο. Απο την άλλη, δεν ειναι και η καταλληλη στιγμη να μην το πω. Εχω καταθλιψη και αυτο θα με κανει χειροτερα και εμενα και τον αλλον ανθρωπο. Απλα, προσπαθω να κερδισω χρόνο. ειναι τοσο κακο?

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Καλό είναι να λέμε την αλήθεια όσο και αν ποναει...η αλήθεια πάντα καλό φέρνει και έχεις και την συνείδηση σου ήσυχη..ενώ τώρα βλέπεις ότι σε τρώει το ψεμα... προσπάθησε να πεις την αλήθεια ακόμη και τώρα,πες σε αυτό τον άνθρωπο είπα ψέματα σου ζητώ συγνώμη..

----------


## Marilou

> ναι, αλλα ειναι ενα ψεμα που λεω συνεχεια και δεν ειναι σωστο. Απο την άλλη, δεν ειναι και η καταλληλη στιγμη να μην το πω. Εχω καταθλιψη και αυτο θα με κανει χειροτερα και εμενα και τον αλλον ανθρωπο. Απλα, προσπαθω να κερδισω χρόνο. ειναι τοσο κακο?


Το κακό με όλες σου αυτές τις αντιδράσεις είναι ότι επιβαρυνης και άλλο την ήδη ταραγμένη σου ψυχή.
Έχεις τόσα θέματα, ξεκινα να δίνεις λύσεις από καπου..δεν κερδίζεις τίποτα με όλη αυτή την αναβολή...

----------


## elis

Καλα κι ο αλλοσ τοσο χαιβανι ειναι σε πιστεψε τι ειναι ο αλλοσ ντιπ χαφτασ μου θυμιζεισ αυτο που λενε οι γυναικεσ εισαι ο καλυτεροσ εν τω μεταξυ ο αλλοσ ειναι σαν αναποδο γαμωτο και του λενε εισαι ο καλυτεροσ μη στεναχωριεσαι υπαρχουν κ χειροτερα

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/AHZz_Q8IIYc

----------


## Jonathan

> Αν γεννιόμουν σε άλλη χώρα, πιθανότατα να είχα άλλη θρησκεία.


Αν είχες γεννηθεί σε άλλη χώρα και είχες όμως «φρόνημα» χριστιανικό, θα σε βοηθούσε ο Θεός να βαφτιστείς Χριστιανός Ορθόδοξος, όπως έχει γίνει σε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις. (π.χ. δες μια περίπτωση από το Μοναστήρι του Τρικόρφου Φωκίδος που μία Τουρκάλα έγινε Χριστιανή https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSo1lwzQlJk). Ειδικά τώρα που έχουμε το internet αυτοί που είναι σε άλλες χώρες δεν έχουν δικαιολογία.




> Γιατί στο θέμα της πίστης είναι πολύ εύκολο κάποιοι άνθρωποι, σωστοί και τίμιοι, να επιλέξουν να ΜΗΝ πιστέψουν


Εννοείς να υπάρχουν πόρνοι και ανώμαλοι άνθρωποι που να είναι «τίμιοι»; Γιατί στην εποχή μας, αυτοί που θεληματικά αρνούνται τον Χριστό είναι άνθρωποι κυριευμένοι από τα σαρκικά πάθη τους.




> Οπότε, σκέφτομαι, για ποιό λόγο ο Χριστιανισμός είναι η σωστή θρησκεία.


Αυτό θα το διαπιστώσεις έμπρακτα μετά τον βιολογικό θάνατο σου, μέσα στις πρώτες 40 ημέρες. Σου συνιστώ να διαβάσεις το βιβλίο «Η ψυχή μετά τον θάνατο» του Σεραφείμ Ρόουζ καθώς και την εμπειρία της Οσίας Θεοδώρας http://www.pigizois.gr/arxeia/ilektr...telonismos.pdf.




> Eπίσης, υπάρχουν άλλοι που πιστεύουν ότι πρέπει να εξομολογούμαστε στον πνευματικό μας για να συγχωρεθούν οι αμαρτίες μας.


Το ότι η άφεση των αμαρτιών γίνεται με την εξομολόγηση είναι εντολή του Χριστού όπως χαρακτηριστικά είπε στους Αποστόλους «ἄν τινων ἀφῆτε τὰς ἁμαρτίας, ἀφίενται αὐτοῖς, ἄν τινων κρατῆτε, κεκράτηνται» (Ιωάννη 20, 23).

----------


## Erudinam

Και γιατί να απορρίψω τόσες θρησκείες και να επιλέξω τον Χριστιανισμό; Eννοώ πως μπορώ να ξέρω ότι ο Χριστιανισμός είναι η σωστή θρησκεία; Νομίζω και άλλες θρησκείες έχουν Γραφές.

----------


## Macgyver

> Και γιατί να απορρίψω τόσες θρησκείες και να επιλέξω τον Χριστιανισμό; Eννοώ πως μπορώ να ξέρω ότι ο Χριστιανισμός είναι η σωστή θρησκεία; Νομίζω και άλλες θρησκείες έχουν Γραφές.


Δεν υποχρεωνει τιποτα και κανεις να ασπαστεις τον Χριστιανισμο ........................ οπως σου βγει ....

----------


## Erudinam

και αν διαβαζω συνεχεια πρεπει να πιστεψεις και τετοια?

----------


## Macgyver

Oχι, δεν πιστευεις με το ζορι .........

----------


## Sonia

Σε ένα φόρουμ ο καθένας απαντάει από τη μεριά του και με βάση τις πεποιθήσεις του. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που είναι πραγματικά πιστοί και έχουν βρει νόημα και αποκούμπι στον Χριστιανισμό και σου απαντάνε καλοπροαίρετα με συμβουλές τύπου "Πήγαινε να εξομολογηθείς, εμένα με βοήθησε". Υπάρχουν και άλλοι που είναι πιο σκληροπυρινικοί και πάντα απαντάνε σε φάση προσυλητισμού και προσπάθειας να πείσουν ότι κατέχουν την μοναδική αλήθεια. Υπάρχουν και άλλοι που είναι άθεοι και πάλι προσπαθούν σώνει και καλά να πείσουν για την αλήθεια τους και απαξιώνουν την πίστη του καθενός μέσα σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας σε άσχετα θέματα λες και είναι το κατάλληλο μέρος ο καθένας να κηρύξει τις πολεμικές του και ξέρω 'γω τι. 

Σαν μία θεωρητική συζήτηση, όταν γίνεται πολιτισμένα, το τι πιστεύει κάποιος για την ύπαρξη ή μη του θεού κτλ μπορεί να έχει ενδιαφέρον.
Όταν όμως αγγίζει τα ψυχολογικά/ψυχιατρικά σου, νομίζω ότι δεν έχει νόημα αυτή η συζήτηση εδώ μέσα. Άλλωστε ο καθένας σε διαφορετικά συμπεράσματα καταλήγει. Είναι θέμα προσωπικό του καθενός. Είναι εμφανές ότι έχεις ιδεοληψίες θρησκευτικού τύπου και άλλα θέματα. Το να διαβάζεις το μακρύ και το κοντό του καθενός αποσπασματικά, μόνο χειρότερα σε μπερδεύει, δεν σε βοηθάει. Το κυριότερο που πρέπει να καταλάβεις είναι ότι κανείς δεν σε αναγκάζει να πιστέψεις τίποτα και κανείς δεν σε αναγκάζει να ρυθμίζεις το παραμικρό στη ζωή σου μέσω υποσχέσεων και φόβου τιμωρίας...Η πίστη του καθενός είναι δική του επιλογή, οι ψυχαναγκασμοί και οι παράλογες σκέψεις και συμπεριφορές που σε ταλαιπωρούν είναι αρρώστια. Όταν είσαι άρρωστος, πας στον γιατρό, δεν κάνεις θεωρητικές συζητήσεις στο ίντερνετ περι ανέμων και υδάτων.

----------


## Twome22

> Σκέφτομαι ότι πιστεύω επειδή έτσι έμαθα. Αν γεννιόμουν σε άλλη χώρα, πιθανότατα να είχα άλλη θρησκεία. Υπάρχουν πολλές θρησκείες. Πώς ξέρω οτι ο Χριστιανισμός είναι η σωστή; Επίσης, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται η ψυχή ενος ανθρώπου να εξαρτάται από την πίστη. Γιατί στο θέμα της πίστης είναι πολύ εύκολο κάποιοι άνθρωποι, σωστοί και τίμιοι, να επιλέξουν να ΜΗΝ πιστέψουν. Αν κάποιος μου έλεγε για κάποιο μεταφυσικο περιστατικό, θα είχα το δικαίωμα να πιστέψω ή να μην πιστέψω. Κάποιοι θα πίστευαν και κάποιοι όχι. Φαντάζομαι κάτι τέτοιο δεν συμβαίνει και με την θρησκεία;
> 
> Σκέφτομαι ο κάθε θρησκευόμενος πιστεύει ότι η δικιά του θρησκεία είναι η σωστή. Οπότε, σκέφτομαι, για ποιό λόγο ο Χριστιανισμός είναι η σωστή θρησκεία και γιατί δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το θέμα της πιστής; Επίσης, διαβάζω διάφορα εδάφια στον Χριστιανισμό που με μπερδεύουν. Δηλαδή, σε κάποια σημεία ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ότι μιλάει για τιμωρίες με θάνατο, για χτύπημα δούλων, ενώ ο Χριστός έφερνε συγχώρεση. Για ποιό λόγο δεν σκότωσε την αμαρτωλή γυναίκα; Γιατί υπάρχει αυτή η διαφορά;
> 
> Eπίσης, έχω διαβάσει ότι κάποια γεγονότα της Αγίας Γραφής παρουσιάζονται διαφορέτικα σε διάφορα σημεία. Πχ νομίζω έχω διαβάσει για διαφορετικές χρονολογίες, ηλικίες, για τον θάνατο του Ιούδα. Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό;
> 
> Eπίσης, υπάρχουν άλλοι που πιστεύουν ότι πρέπει να εξομολογούμαστε στον πνευματικό μας για να συγχωρεθούν οι αμαρτίες μας. Άλλοι πιστεύουν ότι πρέπει να προσευχόμαστε απευθείας στον Θεό. Άλλοι πιστεύουν ότι η Έβδομη μέρα ήταν το Σάββατο άλλη την Κυριακή. Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό;


Καλησπέρα 
Είναι όντος πολλά τα ερωτήματα που κάνεις γενικά για την θρησκεία και την κάθε θρησκεία, αλλά το θέμα δεν είναι νομίζω ότι ψάχνεις να μάθεις για αυτές, κάτι θέλεις να μάθεις για εσένα πιστεύω εγώ, νιώθεις κενό μέσα σου, κάτι ψάχνεις για εσένα, δεν ξέρω άμα θα το βρεις στην θρησκεία, εγώ παράδειγμα πιστεύω στον Χριστό αλλά ποτέ μου δεν έκανα καμια ερώτηση το γιατί που λέμε, δεν χρειάστηκε και ούτε θα χρειαστεί, σίγουρα ο κάθε ένας έχει δικούς του λόγους να πιστεύει σε οποιαδήποτε θρησκεία ότι και αν σημαίνει αυτή, η επιλογή είναι προσωπική απόφαση του κάθε ανθρώπου, κάτι ψάχνεις για εσένα το θέμα είναι τι? Ίσως καλό είναι να βάλεις κάτω κάποια πράγματα που έχεις με τον εαυτό σου να δεις τι γίνετε,ίσως βρεις απάντηση ίσως όχι...

----------


## Erudinam

Έπλυνα τα χερια μου με σαπουνι για τυχον μικροβια. για να ειμαι σιγουρος. το θεωρησα σωστο και νορμαλ. Υπαρχει περιπτωση ομως να υπηρξε μια μικρη δοση ψυχαναγκασμου και θυμηθηκα οτι παλια μπορει να ειχα κανει υποχεση να μην πλενω ψυχαναγκαστικα τα χερια μου. και τωρα ανσηυχω ΠΑΛΙ ΑΝΗΣΥΧΩ! τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο. τα συνηθισμενα οπως καθε φορα! αλλα ανησυχω! ΑΝΣΗΧΥΧΩ! σορυ!

----------


## Erudinam

Έπλυνα τα χερια μου με σαπουνι για τυχον μικροβια. για να ειμαι σιγουρος. το θεωρησα σωστο και νορμαλ. Υπαρχει περιπτωση ομως να υπηρξε μια μικρη δοση ψυχαναγκασμου και θυμηθηκα οτι παλια μπορει να ειχα κανει υποχεση να μην πλενω ψυχαναγκαστικα τα χερια μου. και τωρα ανσηυχω ΠΑΛΙ ΑΝΗΣΥΧΩ! τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο. τα συνηθισμενα οπως καθε φορα! αλλα ανησυχω! ΑΝΣΗΧΥΧΩ! σορυ!

----------


## Χριστίνα900

> Έπλυνα τα χερια μου με σαπουνι για τυχον μικροβια. για να ειμαι σιγουρος. το θεωρησα σωστο και νορμαλ. Υπαρχει περιπτωση ομως να υπηρξε μια μικρη δοση ψυχαναγκασμου και θυμηθηκα οτι παλια μπορει να ειχα κανει υποχεση να μην πλενω ψυχαναγκαστικα τα χερια μου. και τωρα ανσηυχω ΠΑΛΙ ΑΝΗΣΥΧΩ! τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο. τα συνηθισμενα οπως καθε φορα! αλλα ανησυχω! ΑΝΣΗΧΥΧΩ! σορυ!


Erudinam...γιατί φοβάσαι τόσο τον Θεό; Γιατι πυστευεις ότι αν δεν τηρήσεις μια υπόσχεση ο Θεός θα σε τιμωρήσει; Νομίζεις πως ο Θεός σου έδωσε ζωή για να σε τημωρει; Όχι βέβαια...σου έδωσε την ζωή σαν δώρο γιατί δώρο είναι....λοιπόν δεν πρέπει να ανησυχείς για αυτές τις υποσχεσεις...έχεις εσφαλμένη εντύπωση γύρω από τον Θεό...που εκεί ξεκινάν όλα από τον φόβο σου απέναντι στον Θεό

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Ότι απορία εχεις πες μου αν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω...

----------


## Erudinam

δεν ξερω αν ο Χριστός είναι αληθινος. Και ανησυχω για έναν Θεό που μπορει να μην το νοιαζιε το ocd. αυτο.

----------


## Erudinam

I used to have a compulsion to wash my hands with soap in a compulsive way. There is a chance that I may have made a rushed promise to God not to do that. I did that in order to force myself to stop this tiring compulsion and be normal. I do not remember clearly.

Today, I was thinking that there are very low chances of me having something contagious and that its a good thing in some specific times to wash my hands witht soap. I analyze it a bit if it counts as compulsion or not. If it does not count as a compulsion then I am not breaking the promise and i am free to do it. i decided that its normal. So, I washed my hands with soap.

After thinking about it more, I realised that there was no need to use soap and that the chances of me having something contagious are getting lower and lower. So, that means that I may have broken accidentally, a rushed promise to God that I cant remember.

I cant remember what the promise was exactly or if i meant it or if they were just, random thoughts. Mostly, I have intrusive, random thoughts that they do not count but that was in the begining of my ocd and perhaps, I may have made the mistake to mean a promise to God.

I do not want to make promises. Sometimes, I get an idea that if I make a promise to God not to do the tiring compulsion, I get so scared and I am being forced NOT to do it without worries. I feel partially relieved. it is like threating myself in order to stop the compulsion.

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Αν θες δες αυτό το βιντεο..λίγα λεπτά είναι...δεν χάνεις και κάτι..https://youtu.be/2bh0RIRSykM

----------


## Hope for better days

Δεν είσαι βαπτισμενος Ορθόδοξος Χριστιανός; Αν είσαι, δεν πρέπει ίσως να αναζητήσεις λίγο τον Ορθόδοξο Χριστιανισμό, να δώσεις μια ευκαιρία στον εαυτό σου να τον γνωρίσει. Γιατί δεν πας σε έναν καλό πνευματικό και απλά να συζητήσεις μαζί του, ή σε κάποιο Μοναστήρι;
Μόνο στον Ορθόδοξο Χριστιανισμό μέχρι και σήμερα γίνονται θαύματα, σε καμία άλλη θρησκεία, μήπως αυτό σημαίνει κάτι;

----------


## Hope for better days

Πήγαινε στο εκκλησακι Των Αγίων Ισιδωρων στον Λυκαβηττό στην Αθήνα.
Ψάξε γι'αυτο το εκκλησακι και πήγαινε. Κάνε γενικά μια δοκιμή και μετά κρίνε..

----------


## Erudinam

Έπλυνα τα χερια μου με σαπουνι για τυχον μικροβια. για να ειμαι σιγουρος. το θεωρησα σωστο και νορμαλ. Υπαρχει περιπτωση ομως να υπηρξε μια μικρη δοση ψυχαναγκασμου και θυμηθηκα οτι παλια μπορει να ειχα κανει υποχεση να μην πλενω ψυχαναγκαστικα τα χερια μου. και τωρα ανσηυχω ΠΑΛΙ ΑΝΗΣΥΧΩ! τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο. τα συνηθισμενα οπως καθε φορα! αλλα ανησυχω! ΑΝΣΗΧΥΧΩ! σορυ!

----------


## el.gre

Μια χαρά τα αγγλικά σου!!!

----------


## el.gre

Δύο είναι τα ενδεχόμενα η δεν υπάρχει θεός κ τσάμπα βασανίζεται η υπάρχει κ είναι αγάπη οπότε πάλι τσάμπα βασανιζεσαι. Επίσης ξέρεις πόσα βλέπει ο Θεός να γίνονται στον κόσμο καθημερινά;;;;;;; αν ήταν να επεμβαίνει κ να τιμωρεί θα Χαν πάθει κακό όλοι. Εδώ δεν τιμωρεί αυτούς που μπαίνουν μες την εκκλησία κ κλέβουν η εκείνους που κακοποιουν μικρά παιδιά. Δεν επεμβαίνει σ αφήνει να ζήσεις τη ζωή σου κι αν όταν πεθάνεις η ψυχή σου είναι καθαρή μπορεί κ τον πλησιάζει και γαληνευει.

----------


## Erudinam

έχω καποιο λαθος?

----------


## el.gre

Δεν εντόπισα λάθος.

----------


## Giokonda

Αν εισαι σκορπιος αυτο ευθυνεται..αστειευομαι.τ αγγλικα σου ειναι τελεια.Ο Χριστος σ αγαπαει οπως εισαι,ακομη κι αν τον βριζεις ή τον αρνεισαι.Ειναι πανω απο τ ανθρωπινα.Ηρθε για να παρει πανω του ολες τις αμαρτιες μας.Οποτε μην ανησυχεις..ειναι ολα πληρωμενα απο Εκεινον ηδη..καμια υποσχεση,κανενας ψυχαναγκασμος,σ αποδεχεται κ σ αγαπαει γι αυτο που εισαι,οπως εισαι.Ειναι ο μοναδικος Θεος,δεν υπαρχει αλλος..ο μονος που ειπε οτι ειναι ο Υιος του Ζωντανου Θεου κ Πατερα Του.ο Βουδας ειπε οτι δε γνωριζει κι ο Μωαμεθ οτι απλα ειναι προφητης..προσευχησου στην Παναγια,βρες στο google την προσευχη στον Αγιο Ιουδα τον Θαδδαίο,λεγε την καθε μερα κ πηγαινε σε καποιον καλο ψυχιατρο παραλληλα..επισης στο youtube εχει ωραιες ομιλιες του πατερα Χαραλαμπου Λιβυου Παπαδοπουλου.Ακουσε τον..

----------


## Antonis8

Καταντα κουραστικό και καταχρηστικό αυτό που κανεις. 
Και ναι, υπάρχει περίπτωση, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς θεωρείς δεδομένη την παράλογη υπόθεση να υπάρχει Θεός, ο Θεός να θεωρεί σοβαρές τις υποσχέσεις που δίνεις και όχι μόνο αυτό, να θεωρεί βλασφημία το γεγονός ότι προσευχεσαι σε πολλούς θεούς και όχι μόνο σε έναν,απλώς για να καλύψεις τον εαυτουλη σου. Εντάξει τώρα;

----------


## Antonis8

Να πας σε ψυχίατρο. Για το καλό σου. Περιγράφεις μια εφιαλτική καθημερινότητα και χρειαζεσαι άμεσα βοήθεια.

----------


## Macgyver

Μονο ο γιατρος σου μπορει να σε βοηθησει ..........................

----------


## Erudinam

Έκοψα μια μπουκια πίτα. Από κάτω τυχαινε να έχει ρολο χαρτί. Αμέσως, αγχώθηκα ότι μπορει να φαγα και χάρτι το οποίο μπορεί να σπάσει μια υπόσχεση. Κοίταξα το κομμάτι και σχεδον φαινόταν ότι δεν έφαγα κανένα χαρτί. Ειχα αγχωθει τοσο που ηθελα να το κοιταξω καλυτερα για να σιγουρευτω. Ολα οκ. Πριν 2 χρόνια είχα κάνει υπόσχεση να μην ελεγχω ψυχαναγκαστικά τον θερμοσίφωνα. Δεν θυμάμαι αν η υπόσχεση ήταν μόνο για τον θερμοσίφωνα ή το είπα γενικά και αόριστα για ότιδήποτε έχει να κάνει για ψυχαναγκαστικό έλεγχο. Έτσι, συνειδοτοποίησσ ότι δεν χρειαζόταν να κοιτάξω την πίτα τόσο πολύ. Ημουν σχεδον σίγουρος οτι δεν εφαγα χαρτι και εριξα μια ματια στην πίτα που ηταν αφημενη στο ταψι (στο σημειο που κοψα)για να μαι σιγουρος αλλα δεν μπορουσα να ηρεμησω καθως δεν φαινοταν καλα όλο το σημείο που κοψα. οποτε πήρα το κομμάτι και αρχισα να το κοιταω ωστε να επιβεβαιωσω οτι δεν έκοψα χαρτι. απλα ανησυχω επειδη ημουν ηδη σχεδον σίγουρος οτι δεν εκοψα. και ισως η μια ματια που ριξα να ηταν αρκετη. αλλά δεν μπορουσα να ηρεμησω και ετσι το εξετασα καλυτερα. ανησυχω μηπως παλι εσπασα υποσχεση

----------


## el.gre

Μην ανυσυχεις όλα οκ. Η υπόσχεση ήταν για τον θερμοσίφωνα απλά λόγω ΙΨΔ έχεις αμφιβολίες.

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Τον Σεπτέμβρη αν δεν κάνω λάθος είπες πως θα πάρεις μια συμβουλή από μια ειδικό έτσι δεν ειναι;

----------


## Erudinam

Υπήρχε πίτα στην κουζίνα. Κάτω απο την πιτα υπηρχε χαρτι ρολο. Εκοψα με το χερι μια μπουκια. Ανησυχησα οτι μπορει να έκοψα και χαρτι μαζι και να το εφαγα. Για ψυχαναγκαστικούς λόγους, ήθελα να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν εφαγα χαρτι. Κοίταξα το κομμάτι που ήταν αφημένο στην θέση του. Φαινόταν φυλλο πίτας στο σημειο που έκοψα που σημαινει οτι εφοσον υπάρχει το φύλλο, τότε δεν έκοψα χαρτί. αλλά δεν μπορούσα να δω και καλά. Είχα αγχωθεί και ενώ με την πρώτη ματία φαινόταν σχεδόν σίγουρα οτι δεν έκοψα χαρτί, δεν μπορούσα να ηρεμήσω. Σαν ακόμη να μην ήμουν σίγουρος. Τότε, σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί στο σημειο που στεκομαι να μην φαινεται καλά και να έχει κοπεί λιγο χάρτι από ένα μικρο σημείο που δεν το έβλεπα απο την θέση που ήμουν (πραγμα απιθανο) και λόγω αγχους και βιασυνης, πήγα κοντά στο κομμάτι να το δω σε ολο το σημειο γυρω γυρω.

Δεν θυμάμαι ακρίβως, για ποιό λόγο οταν το πρωτοκοίταξα την πρώτη φορά, δεν ένιωσα επιβεβαιωση οτι δεν εκοψα χαρτί. Έτσι, οπως είπα, πηγα πιο κοντα για να το δω καλυτερα. υπήρχε και ενα σημειο που δεν φαινοταν καλα. Ολα αυτα εγιναν λογω αγχους και βιασυνης. Αφου κοιταξα δευτερη φορά, καταλαβα οτι δεν χρειαζόταν και οτι ηταν σχεδον 99% απιθανο να ειχα κοψει χαρτί. ακομη και σε εκεινο το σημειο που δεν μπορουσα να δω απο την θεση που ημουν. Απο την στιγμη που στο περισσοτερο σημειο φαινοταν το φυλλο πιτας, σημαινε οτι ολα ηταν οκ και οτι δεν έκοψα χαρτί αλλα λόγω άγχους και βιασύνης δεν μπόρεσα να συγκρατηθω και να πω στον εαυτό μου οτι "εφοσον το μεγαλυτερο σημειο του κομματιου που βλέπω ειναι οκ, τότε θα ειναι ολο οκ" απλα, επειδη υπηρχε ενα σημειο που στην θέση που βρισκόμουν δεν φαινόταν καλά και ανησυχησα μήπως, απο εκεί κόπηκε εστω και λίγο χαρτί, πράμα απίθανο. Τότε, συνειδτοποίησα οτι μάλλον η δευτερη φορά που το κοίταξα καλύτερα δεν χρειαζόταν. 

Ανησυχω για μια υπόσχεση που έιχα κάνει στον Θεό να μην ελέγχω πάνω από μία φορα κάποια πράματα. Δεν θυμάμαι αν η υπόσχεση ήταν για συγκεκρίμενα πράματα πχ αν κλέιδωσα την πόρτα, ή γενικα για ότι περιλαμβάνει έλεγχο. 

Πίστεύετε οτι η υπόσχεση, σε περιπτωση που μέτρησε, έσπασε? πιστεύετε μετράει σαν 1 έλεγχος ή 2 έλεγχοι. με τον 1 ειματε οκ. το θέμα είναι οτι όταν κοιταξα την πίτα καλύτερα νόμισα οτι εξακολούθει να ειναι ο 1ος έλεγχος. μετα, οταν συνειδτοποίησα οτι μαλλον, δεν χρειαζόταν να την κοιτάξω με προσοχή από κοντά, οτί ίσως, μέτρησε σαν δεύτερος έλεγχος.

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Θα πηγαίνεις σε ειδικό?

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Έχεις την ανάγκη και την επυθιμια να αντιμετωπίσεις αυτό που σου συμβαινει;...σε ειδικό δεν πας...αλλά σου λέμε όλοι εδώ μέσα ότι ο Θεός δεν είναι όπως τον έχεις εσύ στο μυαλό σου...και δεν πρέπει να τον φοβάσαι!!

----------


## el.gre

Ότι και να ήταν τι σημασία έχει;;; γιατί δε μας λες;; γράφεις τα δικά σου κ δεν απαντάς ποτε

----------


## Erudinam

απλα φοβαμαι μην τιμωρηθω. αυτο. θα μου πειτε οτι τοσοι κακοι ανθρωποι υπαρχουν. το σκεφετομαι διαφορετικα με την εννοια οτι οκ αυτοι σκοτωνουν ανθρωπους, εγω μπλέκω με υποσχεσεις σε Θεούς που μπορει να μετρανε και να τις σπαω και επειδη, μπλέκω τους Θεούς να είναι πολυ κακό αυτο που κάνω.

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Καταρχάς ο θεός είναι ένας...δεν είναι πολλοί...ο θεός μας έχει φτιάξει ελεύθερους στο να τον πυστεψουμε ή όχι ..δεν αναγκάζει κανέναν να τον πιστέψει...αν δεν πιστεύεις στον Χριστό τότε πάψε να ασχολείσαι με τις υποσχέσεις και τις τιμωρίες είναι δηλαδή ανωφελο..αν πυστευεις όμως και αν ΘΕΣ να πυστευεις τότε κοίτα να είσαι όσο μπορείς ένας καλός άνθρωπος και να βοηθάς τους άλλους και μην ξανασχοληθεις με τις υποσχέσεις για χαρτοπετσέτες.

----------


## Erudinam

Λοιπον, πριν 2 χρόνια προσπαθησα να κανω υπόσχεση στον Θεό σχετικα με το να μην γυρισω σπίτι (ενω ειμαι εξω) με σκοπο να παρω χαρτοπετσέτες. 


Σήμερα, πηγα και πληρωσα σε μια καφετερια και μου δωσαν αποδειξη. Επειδη καθομουν εξω και μπηκα μεσα να πληρωσω με καρτα και επειδη η αποδειξη ειναι απο χαρτι, ε ανησυχησα λιγο, και για να μην θυμιζει, καπως την υπόσχεση, απλα πηγα στον μπανιο και την πέταξα στην κάδο.

Τότε, θυμήθηκα μια αλλη πιθανη υπόσχεση με κατι μικρούς κάδους. Το αγνόησα λίγο και αρχισα να ανεβαίνω τα σκαλιά για να φύγω. Τότε, αρχισε να με απασχολει ενα άλλο θέμα και άρχισα να αγχωνομαι παραπανω για τον καδο. το ocd μου ελεγε να γυρισω πίσω στο μπανιο και να πάρω την αποδειξη απο τον μικρο καδο και να την πεταξω στην τουαλέτα. Σταμάτησα λιγο για να αναλύσω το θέμα. Αρχισα να αγχωνομαι οτι το να γυρίσω πίσω στο μπανιο για να παρω την αποδειξη απο τον καδο και να την πεταξω στην τουαλέτα, θυμιζε καπως αυτο με την χαρτοπετσέτα. δηλαδη την υποσχεση σχετικα με το να μην γυρισω σπίτι (ενω ειμαι εξω) για να παρω χαρτοπετσέτες. Τα κοινα στοιχεία ήταν η επιστροφη σε κάποιο χώρο (σπίτι στην υπόσχεση, μπάνιο στην συγκεκριμενη περίπτωση) το χαρτι (αποδειξη στην περιπτωση μου ενω στην υπόσχεση χαρτοπετσέτα)

Τελικά ετσι οπως το σκέφτηκα λίγο, θεωρησα οτι ενταξει δεν ειναι χαρτοπετσέτα αρα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Τότε, άρχισα να πηγαινω πάλι προς το μπάνιο ΝΟΜΙΖΩ για να σκεφτώ καλυτερα το δίλημμα (δεν ειχα παρει αποφαση για το τι θα κανω) και εκει που πηγαινα, τοσο πιο πολυ μου θυμιζε αυτο με την χαρτοπετσέτα και φρίκαρα και τελικα δεν έκανα τιποτα. απλα έφυγα. 

Αρχισα να ανησυχω οτι επείδη άρχισα να επιστρέφω προς το μπανιο, μήπως σε εκεινα τα δευτερόλεπτα, όντως πηγαινα αποφασισμένος να παρω την αποδειξη για να την πεταξω στην τουαλέτα. δεν θυμαμαι τι σκεφτόμουν. Νομίζω οτι απλα, πηγαινα στο μπάνιο ΟΧΙ για να το κανω αλλα για να ΣΚΕΦΤΏ καλυτερα ποια ειναι η σωστη επιλογη. Ανησυχω μηπως, για καποια δευτερολεπτα που δεν θυμαμαι, μηπως, πηρα βιαστικα, την απόφαση να γυρίσω στο μπάνιο για να βγάλω την αποδειξη απο τον κάδο και να την πεταξω στην τουαλετα. Ανησυχω, ΑΝ σε περιπτώση που για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα, πηγαινα στο μπάνιο με σκοπο να παρω την αποδειξη για να την πεταξω στην τουαλέτα. μηπως, μόνο ο στόχος και το κίνητρο στο μυαλό μου, έσπασαν την υπόσχεση με την χαρτοπετσέτα. Δηλαδη, ανησυχω αν πηγαινα στο μπανιο με σκοπο να το κάνω πράξη και ΌΧΙ για να σκεφτω το θέμα μου καλύτερα. Δεν θυμάμαι. Νομίζω απλα πηγαινα προς το μπάνιο ξανα, για να αναλυσω το θέμα μου. Αν ομως, πηγαινα προς το μπάνιο επειδη για καποια δευτερόλεπτα, πήρα την απόφαση να το κανω?

Θα μου πείτε οτι δεν είναι χαρτοπετσέτα. Ανησυχω μηπως, επειδη την αντιμετώπησα, στην άρχη, την απόδειξη σαν χαρτοπετσέτα (για αυτο και πηγα στο εξ αρχης μπανιο. Για να την πεταξω. Για αυτο δεν εφυγα απο το μαγαζι με την αποδειξη στην τσεπη) μήπως, ο ψυχαναγκαστικός φόβος οτι μπορει να μοιάζει ΣΑΝ χαρτοπετσέτα και η ψυχαναγκαστικη επιστρόφη απο τις σκάλες της καφετέριας, ξανα, μπρος το μπάνιο με σκοπο να αφαιρέσω την αποδειξη, μηπως ολα αυτα ήταν αρκετα στοιχεια για να σπάσουν την υπόσχεση με την χαρτοπετσέτα.


Αν και νομίζω οτι δεν επέστρεψα στο μπανιο για να το κάνω πραξη, αλλά για να ΣΚΕΦΤΩ τι θα κάνω. Απλά, επειδη για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα, καθως επέστρεφα, χαθηκα στις σκέψεις μου, μπορεί να νόμισα οτι παω στο μπάνιο για να το κάνω πραξη.

Οπως και να έχει, αν σε περίπτωση επέστρεφα για να το κανω πράξη (που τελικα δεν την εκανα) πιστεύετε οτι σπάει την υπόσχεση με τις χαρτοπετσέτες μονο και μονο επειδη αντιμετώπισα, στην αρχή, την αποδειξη σαν χαρτοπετσέτα? 

Απαντήστε μου, μόνο στην ερώτηση που ρωταω στο τέλος. θα μου κανετε κακο να μου δωσετε λιγη βεβαιωση αλλα την χρειάζομαι. 

Αν κάποιος γυρίσει στο σπίτι, ενω ειναι εξω, για να πάρει χαρτοπετσέτες,

είναι το ίδιο με το

Αν γυρίσει απο τις σκάλες τις καφετερίες, στο μπάνιο, με σκοπο να βγαλει την αποδειξη απο τον καδο και να την πεταξη στην τουαλέτα?

αυτο

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Δεν έχω καταλάβει...θέλεις να γίνεις καλά;

----------


## el.gre

Καμία σχέση άλλο το ένα άλλο το άλλο. Εντάξει τα άλλα ποστ μπερδεύουν γιατί αφορούσαν όλα χαρτοπετσετες αλλά τώρα η απόδειξη τι σχέση έχει;;;;;;; επίσης άλλο η σκέψη κι άλλο η πράξη.εγω όταν με νευριάσει κάποιος πολύ καμία φορά σκέφτομαι ότι τον κολλάω στον τοίχο κ τον αρχίζω στα χαστούκια, δεν το κάνω όμως τι είμαι κακός άνθρωπος κ θα τιμωρηθω επειδή το σκέφτηκα;

----------


## el.gre

Κοίτα αν είναι μόνο αυτά τα θέματα που έχεις με ΙΨΔ είμαι σιγοτη ότι με ψυχίατρο ψυχοθεραπευτη θα έχεις πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα γιατί οι φοβίες σου δε θυμίζουν αληθινές καταστάσεις. Τι θέλω να πω ότι πχ αν η φοβία σου ήταν οι αραχνες κ δεν μπορούσες ούτε να τις δεις σε βιβλίο ούτε ν ακούσεις την λέξη αράχνη θα σε έβαζε ο θεραπευτής σου μέχρι κ να την πιάσεις το οποίο ακόμα κι εγω που δεν έχω φοβία με αραχνες δεν θα μπορούσα να το κάνω αυτό. Η φοβία σου είναι κάπως εκτός πραγματικότητας οπότε θα πρέπει λίγο να την από υλοποιήσεις να σκεφτείς τη γελοιότητα του θέματος κ ν αντισταθείς και να πεις ΝΑΙ ΡΕ ΘΕΟΙ ΕΣΠΑΣΑ ΤΗΝ Υπόσχεση και δε με νοιάζει. Όσο περνάει ο χρόνος κ λες αυτό θα μειώνεται το άγχος κ θα δει το μυαλό σου καθαρά βέβαια θέλει υποστήριξη κ μια νότα αισιοδοξίας στη ζωή σου. Βάλε κάτι ευχάριστο στη ζωή σου να σε τραβήξει λίγο στην επιφάνεια κ μετά κολυμπάς προς την ακτη

----------


## Hope for better days

Ναι σκέψεις έχουμε όλοι, κακούς λογισμους συγκεκριμένα. Αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση η σκέψη δεν ισοδυναμεί με την πράξη.
Όλα αυτά που σκέφτεσαι, είναι ξεκάθαρα ιδεοληψιες για τις οποίες προφανώς και δεν ευθυνεσαι. Έχεις επίσης ψυχαναγκασμους για τους οποίους προφανώς και πάλι δεν φταις. Ο Θεός γνωρίζει τον αγώνα που κάνεις και πως έχεις φόβο Θεού. 
Βασανίζεσαι αρκετά και για θέματα τα όποια δεν έχουν καμία βαρύτητα. Πρέπει να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου και να ζητήσεις βοήθεια ειδικού ο οποίος γνωρίζει πολύ καλά αυτό που περνάς.
Ξέχασε όλες τις υποσχέσεις και μην ξανά κάνεις καμία υπόσχεση με λόγια που θα βγαίνουν στην πράξη από το στόμα σου. Αυτό μόνο και μόνο για να μην βασανίζεσαι. 
Ζήτησε όμως βοήθεια, πρέπει να το κάνεις αυτό.

----------


## el.gre

Θα σε βοηθούσε αν δίνανε και οι άλλοι υποσχέσεις στους θεούς κ τις σπαγανε;; για να δεις ότι είναι οκ. Πχ εγώ έδωσα υπόσχεση στους θεους να κάνω μόνο δύο μπάνια την ημέρα αλλά αρκετές φορές την σπαω την υπόσχεση κ κάνω περισσότερα. Σε βοηθάει αυτό;

----------


## mindcrime

Υποσχομαι σε θεους και δαιμονες πως δεν θα ξαναπιω μπύρα στη ζωή μου και αν το κάνω να μου αφαιρέσουν την ζωή μου την ίδια τη στιγμή.

Αντε γεια μας.... 

Πίστεψε με πίνω μπίρα και σε πέντε λεπτά θα ειμαι εν ζωή και θα πινω και δευτερη και θα σου το γραψω για να σου το επιβεβαιώσω για να δεις πως τελικά ζεις σε μια πλάνη

----------


## Giokonda

Κι εγω εχω υποσχεθει στον Χριστο οτι θα κοψω το καπνισμα.1000 φορες.Αλλα κ παλι το αρχιζω.Ρωτησα τον πνευματικο μου γιατι νομιζα οτι θα τιμωρηθω αλλα μου ειπε οτι ο Χριστος ξερει οτι ειμαστε ανθρωποι με παθη κ δεν παιρνει στα σοβαρα τις υποσχεσεις μας.Οσο ειμαστε υλη κ σαρκα,ειναι λογικο να πςφτουμε.Ο Χριστος δεν περιμενει τιποτα απο μας.ουτε τηρηση υποσχεσεων ουτε τιποτα.μονο πιστη

----------


## mindcrime

12:06 ανοιξα τη δευτερη τη πινω στην υγεια σου και ακομα ειμαι ζωντανος

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Το θέμα είναι ότι τρόμαξες με κάτι ανούσιο, μη τυχόν έφαγες λίγο χαρτί, από εκεί ξεκίνησε όλο

----------


## BlackCoral

> Σκέφτομαι ότι πιστεύω επειδή έτσι έμαθα. Αν γεννιόμουν σε άλλη χώρα, πιθανότατα να είχα άλλη θρησκεία. Υπάρχουν πολλές θρησκείες. Πώς ξέρω οτι ο Χριστιανισμός είναι η σωστή; Επίσης, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται η ψυχή ενος ανθρώπου να εξαρτάται από την πίστη. Γιατί στο θέμα της πίστης είναι πολύ εύκολο κάποιοι άνθρωποι, σωστοί και τίμιοι, να επιλέξουν να ΜΗΝ πιστέψουν. Αν κάποιος μου έλεγε για κάποιο μεταφυσικο περιστατικό, θα είχα το δικαίωμα να πιστέψω ή να μην πιστέψω. Κάποιοι θα πίστευαν και κάποιοι όχι. Φαντάζομαι κάτι τέτοιο δεν συμβαίνει και με την θρησκεία;
> 
> Σκέφτομαι ο κάθε θρησκευόμενος πιστεύει ότι η δικιά του θρησκεία είναι η σωστή. Οπότε, σκέφτομαι, για ποιό λόγο ο Χριστιανισμός είναι η σωστή θρησκεία και γιατί δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το θέμα της πιστής; Επίσης, διαβάζω διάφορα εδάφια στον Χριστιανισμό που με μπερδεύουν. Δηλαδή, σε κάποια σημεία ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ότι μιλάει για τιμωρίες με θάνατο, για χτύπημα δούλων, ενώ ο Χριστός έφερνε συγχώρεση. Για ποιό λόγο δεν σκότωσε την αμαρτωλή γυναίκα; Γιατί υπάρχει αυτή η διαφορά;
> 
> Eπίσης, έχω διαβάσει ότι κάποια γεγονότα της Αγίας Γραφής παρουσιάζονται διαφορέτικα σε διάφορα σημεία. Πχ νομίζω έχω διαβάσει για διαφορετικές χρονολογίες, ηλικίες, για τον θάνατο του Ιούδα. Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό;
> 
> Eπίσης, υπάρχουν άλλοι που πιστεύουν ότι πρέπει να εξομολογούμαστε στον πνευματικό μας για να συγχωρεθούν οι αμαρτίες μας. Άλλοι πιστεύουν ότι πρέπει να προσευχόμαστε απευθείας στον Θεό. Άλλοι πιστεύουν ότι η Έβδομη μέρα ήταν το Σάββατο άλλη την Κυριακή. Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό;


Είσαι άθεος και ήσουν πάντα. Πιστεύεις στον Αχούρα Μάζντα; Στον Άνουβι; Στην Αστάρτη; Στον Οντίν; Στον Δία; Στην Φουρίνα; Στον Πλούτωνα; Στον Μαρντούκ; Στην Ιστάρ; Και μπορώ να συνεχίσω και να γράφω, να γράφω. Αυτοί ήταν όλοι κάποτε θεοί, δυνατοί, με εξουσία στη ζωή των πιστών τους. Είναι όλοι νεκροί. Οι θεοί πεθαίνουν και το ίδιο οι άνθρωποι που τους φτιάχνουν και τους δίνουν εξουσία πάνω στη ζωή τους. Όσο για τις ιερές γραφές όλων των θρησκειών, μύθοι που ήρθαν από το παρελθόν και έχουν αλλάξει και ξαναλλάξει όπως τόσα άλλα παραμύθια. Με κακούς λύκους και τα λοιπά. Αν λοιπόν φοβάσαι αν υπάρχει ο Χριστός, τότε θα έπρεπε να ρωτήσεις τον εαυτό σου το ίδιο για τους μυριάδες θεούς που υπήρχαν άλλοτε, κι αν υπάρχει ο Γκασάν-Αμπζού; (ναι, κι αυτός υπήρχε). Τράβα το δρόμο σου και άστους στον τάφο τους. Βάλε και συ μια πετρούλα στο μνήμα, μπορείς! :D

----------


## Erudinam

Ανησυχω γιατι χθες πεταξα μια αποδειξη στον καδο του μπάνιου μιας καφετεριας και ενω εφευγα (ετοιμος να ανεβω τα σκαλια) το ocd μου λεγε να την βγαλω απο τον κάδο και να την πεταξω στην τουαλέτα. Σκεφτόμουν το θέμα και ξαφνικα, αρχισα να πηγαινω προς το μπανιο, νομίζω για να ΣΚΕΦΤΩ τι θα κανω με την αποδειξη. Ανησυχω, μηπως, για καποια δευτερολεπτα δεν πηγαινα στο μπανιο για να σκεφτω αλλα μηπως, αν πηγαινα για να βγαλω την αποδειξη. Δεν θυμάμαι. Αυτό μου θύμισε μια παλια υπόσχεση σχετικα με το οτι δεν έπρεπε να γυρίσω σπίτι (ενω ημουν εξω) για να παρω χαρτοπετσέτες. Απλά το γεγονός ότι πήγαινα πίσω στο μπάνιο, μου θύμιζε την "επιστροφη σε σπίτι" και η αποδειξη που ειναι απο χαρτί, την χαρτοπετσέτα. Αγχωθηκα και τελικα, δεν εκανα τίποτα. Απλα ανησυχω μήπως για τους λόγους που ανέφερα, μήπως έσπασε την υπόσχεση της χαρτοπετσέτας. Επίσης, αν για κάποιο λόγο η απόδειξη περιείχε ίχνη χαρτοπετσέτας;

----------


## Sonia

Χωρίς να είμαι ειδική, έχω την εντύπωση ότι όλο αυτό δεν είναι μόνο OCD πλέον. Πιθανόν παίζει και κάτι άλλο. Όσο αφήνεις έτσι την υγεία σου θα σε αφήνει, στο έχουμε ξαναγράψει. Πάρε τηλέφωνο εκείνη την ειδικό που σου είχε φανεί καλή και κλείσε ένα ραντεβού σύντομα ή βρες κάποιον άλλο ειδικό. 
Η κατάσταση όσο πάει και ξεφεύγει Erudinam.

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Erudinam θέλεις να μιλήσουμε λίγο κάνοντας διάλογο;

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Έχεις επισκεφθεί παλεοτερα κάποιον ψυχολόγο;

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Δεν θέλεις να απαντήσεις μάλλον...όμως για να σε βοηθήσουμε πρέπει να απαντάς κιόλας και να γίνεται μια συζητηση

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Erudinam ζητά βοήθεια από ειδικό...έχεις ανθρώπους εδώ μέσα που σε νοιαζονται...κάνε κατι να γίνεις καλα!!

----------


## Erudinam

Μάρεσει να πηγαίνω για καφέ μόνος μου. Για διάφορους λόγους όμως, όταν πηγαίνω δεν θέλω να το λέω στον αδερφό μου γιατι αισθάνεται περίεργα και το θεωρεί περίεργο το ότι πάω μόνος μου. Για αυτό, χθες του είπα ψέματα οτι πάω για περπάτημα.


Ένιωθα ενοχές για το ψέμα. Και αποφάσισα να μην παω για καφέ αλλά να πάω για περπάτημα. Δεν ένιωθα πολυ ωραία με αυτήν την πίεση και αποφάσισα, να πάω για καφέ. Αισθανόμουν ακόμη ενοχές. Ξαφνικά, στο άκυρο, για να ηρεμήσω τον εαυτό μου μπορεί να είπα ότι θα είναι η τελευταία φορά που λέω ψέματα και ότι ας παω μονο για σήμερα για να αισθανθώ καλα με το να κάνω αυτό που πραγματικά, θέλω.


Όταν προσεύχομαι, η προσευχές μου είναι γρήγορες σκέψεις (για αυτο και πολλες φορές κάνω λάθος) Πολλες φορές αυτό αναμιγνύεται με τις άκρυες σκέψεις και αγχώνομαι. Μπορεί κάποιες φορές να προσεύχομαι βιαστικά στον Θεό, και αμέσως το επόμενο δευτερολεπτο να παιρνάνε απο το μυαλό μου συνειρμοι με βάση αυτο που προσευχήθηκα.

Ανησυχώ, μήπως, έκανα υπόσχεση στον Θεό ότι δεν θα ξαναπω ψέματα στον αδερφό μου ότι πάω για περπάτημα, όταν αποφασίσω να πάω για καφέ μόνος μου. Ανησυχώ, μήπως, λόγω ενοχών και φόβου, το εννόησα για 1 δευτερόλεπτο. Ανησυχώ μήπως, εμμέσα, ζήτησα κάποια τιμωρία.

Δεν θυμάμαι. Θυμάμαι μόνο ότι λόγω ενοχών, σκέφτηκα "ας πάω για κάφε σήμερα για να μου φύγει αυτή η όρεξη, και άλλη φορα δεν θα λέω ψέματα" μπορεί, αυτό να το είπα βιαστικά στον Θεό, δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Μπορεί να σκέφτηκα και τιμωρία στο άκυρο, σε περίπτωση που ξαναέλεγα ψέματα. Δεν θυμάμαι.

Ισχύει αυτή η υπόσχεση? πέρα απο αυτό, είναι λάθος να λέω αυτό το αθώο ψέμα? το λέω επειδη δεν θέλω να αισθάνεται ο αδερφός μου περίεργα.

----------


## LiloCook

άλλαξες γνωμη δεν ειναι καθόλου κακό. Μπορούσες να είχες διαθεση για περπατημα όπως ειπες στο αδερφο σου και ξαφνικα να ηθελες να πιεις καφε και εκατσες να πιεις. 
Συμβαίνουν αυτα. Δεν ειναι ψεμα.

----------


## el.gre

Γιατί να την βγάλεις από τον κάδο; κατ αρχήν δεν πετάμε χαρτιά στην τουαλέτα. Δε σιχενοσουν τον κάδο; γιατί σου το ζήταγε αυτό το ocd? Σε αγχωνε το θέμα αυτό κ αντί να φύγεις πας στο μπάνιο μετά αμφιβάλλεις για τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό για τις προθέσεις σου. Σα να μην έφτανε όλη αυτή η ανυσυχια ανέσυρες απ το παρελθον την ιδεοληψια και ψυχαναγκασμος της υπόσχεσης που σκέφτεται το ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη μυαλό σου ότι ίσως να έχει κάποια σχέση με αποτέλεσμα να κάνεις την κατάσταση ακόμα πιο περίπλοκη και αγχωτικη. Οι ιδεοληψίες σου είναι σαν ένα διοροφο κτήριο στον πρώτο κατοικούν όλες εκτός από μια που είναι πολύ δυνατή κ μένει μόνη της στον δεύτερο κ αφορά την υποσχεση. Αφήνει τις πρώτες να σε βασανίζουν κ μετά περνάει κι αυτή να δώσει την χαριστική βολή με την υπόσχεση. Κατά την γνώμη μου αυτήν πρέπει πρώτα να σκοτώσεις. Αλλά δε θα το καταφέρεις μόνος είναι η αλήθεια το έχεις αφήσει κι έχει εξελιχθεί πολύ. Θέλεις τον ψυχίατρο σου κ τα χάπια σου

----------


## Erudinam

οχι, δεν ειχα διαθεση για περπατημα. Εξαρχης ηθελα να παω για καφε, απλα λογω τυψεων, δεν πηγα κα πηγα για περπατημα, και δεν το ήθελα τόσο και έτσι, επανηλθα στο αρχικο σχεδιο

----------


## el.gre

Πρώτα να μας πεις γιατί σ αρέσει να πηγαίνεις μόνος σου για καφέ. Άστα αυτά που λες για διάφορους λόγους κάποια ιδεοληψια θα κρύβεται από πισω

----------


## Erudinam

μαρεσει να μιλαω στο τηλ οταν πινω τον καφε μου. Οκ πηγαινω και με φιλους αλλα δεν μπορω καθε μερα να πηγαινω με φιλους.

----------


## Antonis8

Μην απαντάτε,επιδεινώνετε την κατάσταση. Αφού βλέπετε ότι δεν προτίθεται καν να συζητήσει εδώ μέσα,μπαίνει μόνο για να ικανοποιήσει τις ιδεοληψίες του. Προφανώς δεν πρόκειται να ζητήσει βοήθεια.

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Δεν νομίζω πως θέλει να πάει σε ειδικό.δεν οφείλει να μιλάμε μόνοι μας χωρίς να απαντα.

----------


## Antonis8

Αυτό που γίνεται πάντως,να απαντάτε στο ερώτημα και να λέτε "είναι παράλογο" ή "μην ανησυχείς δεν μέτρησε η υπόσχεση" είναι βλαπτικό. Μια απάντηση δίνετε,δέκα καινούργια θέματα ανοιγει,δεν υπάρχει καμία πρόοδος ή συνειδητοποιηση. Ικανοποιεί απλώς τις ιδεοληψίες του. Τουλάχιστον να συζητούσε το θέμα,οκ, αλλά φαίνεται να είναι σε μια εντελώς δική του πραγματικότητα.

Αν είχε και τάσεις να βλάψει τον εαυτό του, ίσως μπορούσαμε να καλέσουμε κάποιον, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να γίνει με τα έως τώρα δεδομένα. Πιστεύω ότι η κατάσταση έχει ξεφυγει, περιγράφει μια πραγματικα εφιαλτική καθημερινότητα με πάρα πολλές ιδεοληψιες,χρειάζεται αγωγή και ψυχίατρο για να τις αντιμετωπίσει. Εμείς ο,τι και να λέμε δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα.

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Αυτό καταλαβαίνω και εγώ..ότι αν συνεχίσει έτσι τα πράγματα δεν θα είναι καλά.

Erudinam ελπίζω να ζητήσεις βοήθεια δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθησουμε εμείς.αν θες να γίνεις καλά μπορείς να γίνεις..το θέμα είναι να το θες..καλή συνεχεια..

----------


## Erudinam

Πήρα κάτι απο το μπαλκόνι και επειδή, για ocd λογους ανησυχησα οτι αυτο το μεσα έξω μπορει να μετρησε σαν επιστροφη στο σπίτι. Ανηυσχω μηπως, χωρις να το προσεξω, όταν γυρισα απο το μπαλκόνι, μηπως στο πατωμα υπήρχε, τυχον ίχνη χαρτοπετσέτας (απιθανο)

Παλιά, προσπάθησα να κάνω μια υπόσχεση σχετικα με το οτι δεν πρεπει να γυρίσω σπίτι απεξω για να παρω χαρτοπετσέτες.

Το αγνοησα και πήγα στο γραφειο. Τo οcd μου ελεγε οτι μπορει ετσι, οπως γυρισα απο το μπαλκονι, μπορει χωρις να το προσεξω να πατησα ίχνη χαρτοπετσέτας και να μέτρησε σαν επιστρόφη στο σπιτι για χαρτοπετσέτες (παλια υπόσχεση)


Έτσι, οπως ήμουν, σκέφτηκα να ξαναγυρίσω προς ττην μπαλκονόπορτα και να κοιταξω στο πατωμα αν υπάρχουν ιχνη χαρτοπετσέτες για να επιβεβαιωσω οτι δεν ακουμπησα καθολου καμια χαρτοπετσέτα. Ενστικτωδως, γύρισα με το σωμα με σκοπο να παω προς τη μπαλκονόπορτα για να κοιτάξω ότι στο πάτωμα δεν υπάρρχουν χαρτοπετσέτες.


Φρίκαρα. δηλαδή, γύρισα απο το μπαλκονι (ισως μετραει ως έξω αρα επιστροφη στο σπιτι) και μετά, ξαναγυρίσα προς την μπαλκονόπορτα για να δω αν υπάρχουν ιχνη χαρτοπετσέτας στο πάτωμα? δηλαδή, επιστρόφη στο σπίτι και μετα, απόφαση να κοιταξω για χαρτοπετσέτες?

Μοιάζει κάπως με την υπόσχεση

Η υπόσχεση ηταν οτι δεν επρεπε να γυρίσω σπίτι (ενω ειμαι εξω) για να παρω χαρτοπετσέτες.

και εγω σήμερα, βγήκα στο μπαλκόνι για να πάρω κάτι. Μπήκα μέσα με σκοπο να συνεχίσω την μέρα μου, αγχωθηκα, και ενστικωτως γύρισα προς την μπαλκονοπορτα για να δω αν υπάρχουν ίχνη χαρτοπετσέτας.

Έσπασα την υπόσχεση?

----------


## Erudinam

Πριν 2 χρόνια προσπαθησα να κανω υπόσχεση στον Θεό σχετικα με το να μην γυρισω σπίτι (ενω ειμαι εξω) με σκοπο να παρω χαρτοπετσέτες. 

Πριν μέρες, είχα παραγγείλει φαγητό από έξω. Το φαγητό ήρθε και ο deliveras ήταν στην πόρτα. Άνοιξα την πόρτα, τέντωσα τα χέρια μου και πήρα την σακούλα. Πήγα στην κουζίνα και άφησα την σακούλα. Ήξερα ότι η σακούλα είχε χαρτοπετσέτες και τις ακούμπησα, λίγο, γιατί ήθελα να ελέγξω κάτι για ψυχαναγκαστικούς λόγους. Φρίκαρα.

Οι πράξεις μου έσπασαν την υπόσχεση? Η υπόσχεση ήταν οτι δεν έπρεπε να γυρίσω σπίτι, από έξω, με σκοπό να πάρω χαρτοπετσέτες. 

Μήπως όταν τέντωσα τα χέρια μου, περνώντας την γραμμή της πόρτας (για να πάρω την σακούλα απο τον delivera) μέτρησε σαν έξοδος από το σπίτι και όταν έφερα την σακούλα προς τα έμενα, περνώντας πάλι την γραμμή της πόρτας, μέτρησε ως επιστροφή στο σπίτι? Μήπως όταν άφησα την σακούλα στην κουζίνα και για ψυχαναγκαστικούς λόγους, ακούμπησα, κατα κάποιο τρόπο τις χαρτοπετσέτες που είχε η σακούλα, μέτρησε σαν να τις πήρα?

Αρα, οι πράξεις μου έσπασαν, κατα λάθος την υπόσχεση? Απλά, θέλω κάποιος να μου πει αν όντως οι πράξεις και η υπόσχεση είναι το ίδιο ή οχι. Μην μου πείτε για ιατρο. Μόνο επιβεβαίωση θέλω. Σας παρακαλώ, για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα την χρείαζομαι. Είναι το πιο αγχωτίκο θέμα από όλα τα περιστατικά. Βοηθήστε με.

Το είχα γράψει και παλιότερα αλλά δεν ξέρω πως κατάφερα και ηρέμησα. Λίγη βοήθεια σας παρακαλω.

όταν έκανα την υπόσχεση, πριν 2 χρόνια, ήμουν σε άλλο σπίτι και στο μυαλό μου, ημουν πολυ συγκεκριμένος όταν την έκανα και όταν σκέφτηκα την λέξη "επιστροφη" φαντάστηκα συγκεκριμένη διαδρομή. Απλα, επειδη προσπαθουσα να κάνω υπόσχεση, ήθελα να ειμαι πολυ συγκεκριμένος για να μην την σπάσω κατα λάθος. Νομίζω, δεν διευκρίνισα αν ισχύει για πάντα ή για το αν ισχύει μόνο για εκείνο το σπίτι. Δεν ξέρω καν, αν ήθελα να είμαι συγκεκριμένος αλλά το ότι χρησιμοποιούσα εικόνες στο μυαλό μου και φανταζομουν το σπίτι και την διαδρομή. μήπως αυτο σημαίνει ότι αν μετρήσε, μέτρησε μονο για εκεινο το σπίτι? Σε περίπτωση, που μέτρησε η υπόσχεση, ήταν μόνο για εκείνο το σπίτι ή για ολα τα σπίτια? Περα απο αυτό, πείτε μου αν οι πράξεις μου, ετσι όπως τις εξήγησα (ξαναδιαβαστε το προσεχτικα) έσπασαν την υπόσχεση.

----------

